# Need For Speed - Pro Street



## BBThumbHealer (May 25, 2007)

hey NFS Fans...

the next NFS is launching on 31 May , 2007....go chk out for urself @ needforspeed.com

Enjoy !


----------



## sam_1710 (May 25, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

wow... that trailer looks promising.. 
i think they've included car damage .. a nice addition!! 
thanks for the link!!

EDIT: Wow the atmosphere is simply awesome!!!


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 25, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

anxiously waiting for 31st May now...


----------



## Third Eye (May 25, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

Thanks blackberry for telling 

Edit: Nice trailer


----------



## Harvik780 (May 25, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

Simply awesome news for me.

Saw the trailer.Isn't long.Looks like a dream.Graphics seem too good to be true.But will wait.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

gr8 news thanks waiting


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

lets see who finishes the game first ! 

hope that this game doesn't shatter our hopes like Carbon did !


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*



			
				Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Simply awesome news for me.
> 
> Saw the trailer.Isn't long.Looks like a dream.Graphics seem too good to be true.But will wait.



Those are not ingame graphics thats CGI. Havent u seen these cheap tricks before.

Its unusual, how come they release new NFS title on 31st of this month without even publicity. Lets see if its for real or slated for november.


----------



## Third Eye (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

More information of NFS:New title will be revealed in 31 May


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*



			
				Tech Genius said:
			
		

> More information of NFS:New title will be revealed in 31 May



so its their way to create suspense, not releasing the game but the details.


----------



## prateek_san (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

nice .... but wont run on my sys .....


----------



## s18000rpm (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

its EA's trend, each NFS will be launched on November of every year
=======================

*- Pro Street is an official name.*
- There will be medals for damaging car in specified places.
- First 3 levels of damage don't disturb in driving.
- Autosculpt is back, and it's more precise.
- Tracks in whole world.
- No categories in races ( i mean 70 hp car can race 400 hp car).
- 28 makes of cars, Honda is back.
- Cars are from about '60s to present.
- Only 8 exotics.
- 4 types of races - closed circuits, drift, speed challenge and drag racing.
- You don't have to win all races, you have to be first in general clasification ( like in URL).
- You can turn off abs etc.
- The game will be much more real.

nfsunlimited.net

hope its not like Carbon.(dissappointing after MW)


----------



## Third Eye (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

^This game will not disappoint us


----------



## iMav (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

drags are back amazing .... trax around the world means more trax so the game wont be short .... but will require a system more powerful than what vista wants ....


----------



## s18000rpm (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*



			
				Tech Genius said:
			
		

> ^This game will not disappoint us


 thats wat we said about carbon with AutoSculpt.

& wat i said about CMR DiRT, lets see how good DiRT will be.
btw Dirt Will Have Starforce


----------



## Third Eye (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

Dirt requires monster PC 

All codemasters' games have starforce


----------



## karthik55859 (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

I saw somewhere The title for the game is 
Need For Speed - Pro Street

But not sure


----------



## hemant_mathur (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

Eagerly waiting for new info.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

Here are the minimum system requirements for NFS 11:
CPU: 1.6 GHz
RAM: 256 MB
Graphics Card: 256 MB
DVD-Drive

And yeah Audi RS4 is in the game.

Here are the mag scan:
 *img140.imagevenue.com/loc538/th_92883_nfsps_play02_122_538lo.jpg
 *img125.imagevenue.com/loc1061/th_93024_nfsps_play01_122_1061lo.jpg


----------



## karmanya (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

i had heard it would be called revenge. I am eagerly waiting for 2 games- this NFS and colin mcrae 2005 ( i know its old but i havnt played) do u think that 512 mb ram with 6200 LE with 256 mb memory will play both games?
where the hell is Ferrari? I WANT FERRARI!


----------



## gannu_rox (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*



			
				karmanya said:
			
		

> where the hell is Ferrari? I WANT FERRARI!



Ferrari wudn make it coz modifyin the looks n appearances of the cars're banned by ferrari themselves...

Usually dat task goes to d Pinninfarina division.... Not us...

They did make it into Testdrive:Unlimited tho... Check dat out...

Cheeers...


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

Im keeping my fingers crossed about this..
with EA one never knows

just saw the teaser and i would say that a flash video like youtube serves great for this teaser wasted 60mbfor this


----------



## s18000rpm (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

Download high resolution teaser trailer (wmv)

[21MB]


----------



## dtox (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*



			
				BlackBerry7100g said:
			
		

> lets see who finishes the game first !
> 
> hope that this game doesn't shatter our hopes like Carbon did !



lol! i'll be happy if i FINISH 1 race on my system.. requirements will b pretty steep! 



			
				W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> Im keeping my fingers crossed about this..
> with EA one never knows
> 
> just saw the teaser and i would say that a flash video like youtube serves great for this teaser wasted 60mbfor this



shd have downloaded ipod version of the trailer.. its only 9 mb! thats wat i did!


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*



			
				dtox said:
			
		

> lol! i'll be happy if i FINISH 1 race on my system.. requirements will b pretty steep!




i'll be having no prbs in running that game.....


----------



## pra_2006 (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

Wow man thats really great news i love all NFS games waiting for this one with new technology


----------



## kau_therock (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

dunno if its true or not.... but the rumors say that it will be a DX-10 game... so we can expect amazing graphics...


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

^ haven't u ppl seen the teaser ...it has got amazing graphics !


----------



## s18000rpm (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

thats FMV , not actual game-play.


----------



## hemant_mathur (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

It's 31 May .. the timer has stopped on the site but still no new info.


----------



## cactusjackal (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

The REAL time for launch is November....DAMN DAMN


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*



			
				hemant_mathur said:
			
		

> It's 31 May .. the timer has stopped on the site but still no new info.



strange...the timer is still ticking ...17 hrs 32 mins remaining....

which girl u want in this upcoming NFS title ?? :::

vote here ::: *www.fhm.com/Site/customPage/DefaultPlain.aspx?ID=14868


----------



## krazyfrog (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

Hope there is a PlayStation 2 version too.


----------



## xbonez (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

yup, there's gonna be a ps2 ver of the game too. the website says that game will release nov 2007. so where's the confusion. i hope the game looks as good as the trailer. but seeing the trailer, it seems the game won't have street racing, but closed circuit racing. but then, the name pro street suggests something something different. by when will the demo be out?


----------



## bkpeerless (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

is there police persuit in this game and when will it be avalable in india


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

^^ Police persuit. I don't think so. I think this game will be more like proffesional racing theme.
And yes ofcourse it will be available in India. Every NFS Title is available here.


----------



## dtox (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

^^he asked WHEN will it be available in india not WILL it be available!


----------



## krazyfrog (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

How come there's no info about it on Gamespot yet?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

Jah !! Even i am yet to try Carbon  and play Most Wanted !!!

 

anyway, Do post any Download link for the Demo of the Game when Available


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*



			
				krazyfrog said:
			
		

> How come there's no info about it on Gamespot yet?



hey sleepyfrog ........... r u livin n this world .......... its already there......


----------



## krazyfrog (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

^^ Found it


----------



## devil_me (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

Here is more info and trailer video on NFS PROSTREET
*www.livedeviant.com/forum/showthread.php?p=199


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

Don't get confused. This isn't like other EA Street titles with over-the-top arcade slam dunks and impossible maneuvers. This is Pro Street. In fact, EA did the exact opposite and created an entire new genre of racer: the street racing *simulation*. "The Fast and the Furious" meets Forza.


muwhahaaha

FINALLY. a Pro game from EA (after F1C & NFS PU)


----------



## devil_me (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

ya it features realtime dynamics and also includes realastic vehicle collision system .. Hope this time EA doesn't cheat its fans


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

^ me too hoping for this


----------



## techno_funky (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

waaaah!!! I am yet to try Carbon


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

^me tooo


----------



## xbonez (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

i hope it is going to be way better than carbon. carbon was a royal let down especially afer most wanted


----------



## hackers (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

ya i also think it will better than cabon
it alrady released on 31th may,
i am waiting it to buy soon


----------



## bkpeerless (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

ai want cops  not any simulator
i want crushing cars ,
priostreet may


----------



## xbonez (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*



			
				hackers said:
			
		

> ya i also think it will better than cabon
> it alrady released on 31th may,
> i am waiting it to buy soon


no, it hasn't released yet. check out the latest trailer, release date is 31/10/07. ea always releases nfs titles in the month of nov


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

Need for Speed ProStreet (X360)

2 more vidoes, (interview &  track vid.)


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

^....thnx s18000rpm


----------



## sam_1710 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

thanks 4 the vids s18000rpm!


----------



## CyCo (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

Have u guys noticed .. that alternate versions are the good ones .. 


Need for Speed III: Hot Pursuit (1998) - *Awesome !!*
Need for Speed: High Stakes / Road Challenge (1999) - *Simply an upgrade .. *
Need for Speed: Porsche Unleashed / Porsche 2000 / Porsche (2000) - *Excellent Reality etc.etc. *
Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit 2 (2002) - *timepass .. *
Need for Speed: Underground (2003) - *Revolutionary*
Need for Speed: Underground 2 (2004) - *A simple upgrade*
Need for Speed: Most Wanted (2005) - *Too good !!*
Need for Speed: Carbon (2006) - *Almost similar to Mostwanted*
Need for Speed: Pro Street (2007) - *Should be amazing !!!
*
Hence, u guys can see that they alternate versions are KickA$$ .. 

P.s. i dont mean that the inbetween versions are totally crap ! they just dont create some totally new concept ..


----------



## Harvik780 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

Yeh EA wale log kaise hum logoin ko murkh banate hain.Main hi janta huin.

Waise ye need for speed pro street Dx10 hai Ki Dx9.I'm waiting.Still,come on u.


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

^dx9


----------



## Harvik780 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

Lo khoda pahar or nikla chuha.


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

Bakwas hogi yeh game


----------



## CyCo (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

no replies to my post ??


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

@CyCo... yeah. hope your prediction is correct  (Pro Street being an kicka$$ game & not a suka$$ one) 
============
@tech Genius....me too thinks the same

CMR DiRT was said to have inch perfect realism, but wat the BUK, every thing is kinda BLURRED & its got some weird physics, in demo the handling changes evry now & then  loooooooool

lets see wat EA gives us this time.

No BMW

pls EA put BMW M5 car & not just its engine sound


----------



## xbonez (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

^^what! there's not gonna be a bmw? i know there won't be ferraris as always but why no bmw? i don't think it would be a license problem. which other makes of cars will be there? the trailer shows a nissan


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

Audi...& usual tuner cars...

The action in the game will be focused around fictional weekend events and festivals set in iconic locations that will span the globe. Race weekends will offer different events that include old and new challenges such as drift, drag, grip, and speed challenge. Your goal, as always, is to be the best racer in the world--this year's moniker is "street king." The game's story mode will be different than the last few games, which have mixed in live-action cinematics to tell their narratives. While details weren't given out, the team noted that you'll get context and motivation for your actions in the game.

This time out, the customization has been buffed out in a big way. Besides offering feedback on what your modifications are doing to your vehicle's performance, the editor will let you score or create blueprints for cars that you can then share with friends. 

The visuals in the work-in-progress version of the Xbox 360 game, though early, were looking very cool. The 21,000-polygon car models sported a razor-sharp level of detail that busted up in a promising, showy fashion. Realistic crash damage is the order of the day, and along with the crazy deformation we saw happen in real time, the team is quite proud of the game's material-type-based damage, which makes for cool crash effects. The smoke effects were impressive, featuring a flashy level of physics. The most nascent aspect of the graphics were the track environment, modeled after Infineon Raceway in northern California, which looked good, though it was thin on ambient objects such as crowds and the like.

...more


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

CMR Dirt sucks


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

^i didnt say it ROCKS!. did i?  

==================================

New Interview at Game Informer


*Game Informer: You guys are trying something new every year, and this seems to be a little bit more of a realistic look at street racing.*

*John Doyle:* We’re trying to get a realistic, believable street-racing vibe. We’re trying to reflect what we see the culture doing. The culture is really moving away from that bling, the neon, the fast and the furious thing; the cars that ride on trailers but don’t actually ever ride on the track. It’s moving much more in the direction of emphasizing performance and skill, and we try to reflect that. We’re a video game, so we try to reflect that in a way that’s as cool as we can possibly imagine it.

*GI: Does that mean that you’re going to get away from some of the—and don’t mind me saying this but—some of the cheesy CG actors and plot movement.*

*Doyle*: (laughs) It’s certainly not going to be anything like what you saw in Most Wanted or in Carbon. We’re not really looking at the green screen with the actors. We think it’s important to set the game experience in the world and in the culture, and we think it’s really important to make sure there’s a strong context of motivation that helps guide you through the games. There’s certainly going to be a story, there’s a reason to race, but I don’t think it’ll be as recognizable as anything that was in Most Wanted or Carbon. 

*GI: With this game you’re going to focus on daytime races, but will there be any nighttime races?*

Doyle: There’s not any plan to have any nighttime races at this time. This is in the sunlight.

*GI: No police?*

*Doyle*: In this game there aren’t any police. In the past they’ve provided a pretty strong consequence—if you mess around too much, you run the chance of getting busted. This year that consequence is really driven by damage. This game is about your ability to build and drive fantastically powerful cars and that’s where we wanted to keep our focus.

Read the rest here.

:roll:


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

*Driving:*
I could try the Nissan 350Z on the Infineon Raceway and I have to say (although I really sucked driving this track) it was really fun. *You have the possibility to drive with assists on or off*. I like the feeling of simulation games, so when you switch all assists off, the car is not easy to handle and it’s more realistic, due to the new physics. It doesn’t feel anymore like you’re driving a tank, as it was on the last Need for Speed games. This time you can drive the way you like. If you are more the “arcade-style” guy, you can just turn the assists on, and it is easier to drive, just as you’re used to it from older NFS titles. Need for Speed Pro Street still stays between an simulation- and arcade-game and this is how it should be.

more


----------



## krazyfrog (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

Lets hope the PS3 version is as good as the XBOX version. It wasn't so in Carbon with graphics being a bit different and not so good.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*



i dont care about console versions, lets just HOPE EA makes this game a little bit less buggy

i'll settle for the feed-back less Steering wheel (1500 buks)


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

NFS Pro Street will be same old cr@p game.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

crapass? now thats too early to say.


----------



## xbonez (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

i just hope they leave a fair amount of arcade racng in it. th entire fun of the nfs series was in the arcade racing. if we want simulation, we'll play CMR or something else. but when we want arcade racing, we look to nfs


----------



## LoBo (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

Mummmmeeeeee! no poliiiiiiice! in this game. i think its gonna be as sucking as nfs UG series. no fun in race without police chase. NFS:MW was awesome!


----------



## dtox (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

yeah.. no police is a real downer..also no open city to cruise around  but i like the new damage feature.. plus the "new physics engine" offers a more realistic approach to driving cars which i absolutely love!!  however, i don understand y they scrapped the idea of racing in the night..


----------



## xbonez (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

i seriously prefer day racing. the night racing in carbon sucked but the night racing in nfs u2 was awesome. the damage sys. is gonna make a whole lot of diff in how we drive. that'll be fun.


----------



## blackleopard92 (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*



			
				CyCo said:
			
		

> Have u guys noticed .. that alternate versions are the good ones ..
> Need for Speed III: Hot Pursuit (1998) - *Awesome !!*
> Need for Speed: High Stakes / Road Challenge (1999) - *Simply an upgrade .. *
> Need for Speed: Porsche Unleashed / Porsche 2000 / Porsche (2000) - *Excellent Reality etc.etc. *
> ...


i read that there are 2 development teams behind nfs.. those alternate ones have been written by one team, and the other ones by another.... it seems one team develops technologies, and other polishes/spoils them...


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

i prefer nite driving in NFS !


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

i prefer BOTH Day & Night  Racing  (NFS PU)


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

^Same here


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

Car List:

Confirmed Cars

1984 Toyota Corolla AE86 "Sprinter Trueno"8) [Drift Kings choice] (& star of Initial D anime)
2006 Audi RS4  
1993 Mazda RX-7 
1999 Mitsubishi Eclipse 
2003 Nissan 350Z 
1999 Nissan Skyline R34 GT-R 
1964 Plymouth Barracuda.

NO BMW yet

wud love to AutoSculpt the "already BEAST" BMW M5

==============================

*Q: Will the physics be the same as any previous NFS series?*
A: No. NFS Pro Streets handling is like a simulation. *But you can still have a feel of previous NFS-like handling by turning the driving assist ON.*

so guys who like Arcady NFS, turn ON the Assists & play  (kind of like F1C)


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

thnx s18000rpm for the above information  !


----------



## karmanya (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

most ppl have already said this  but this will change the way we drive ingame

1. old way
NOOBS- hit the accelerator, nitros every possible time, dont brake, so what if i lightly bump the sides/woohoo yay! more damage- lemme bust up everything.
Average- hit the accelerator, nitros all the time but leave some for turns, brake or use speedbraker, dont care about hitting the sides
Good- accelerate carefully, use nitrous at the oppurtune moment and not all at once, use the break and speedbreaker lightly to maintain speed, dont wanna hit the sides 
Car Fanatics (serious ones)- go very slowly, dont mind loosing to keep the car whole. OMG NOOOO ive scratched my baby.
believe me i have friends in each of the categories
2. new way (im guessing at this)
everyone drives carefully, average drivers-will tend to break a little excessively new people will often smash up, the really good will slide thier way through the tracks

pretty predictable predictions lol xD


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

ProStreet Q&A Session

*Q: Will the handling of the vehicles feel like NFS Underground, NFS Carbon, or like a simulation game (Forza, Gran Turismo)? *
A: Handling is very different to previous NFS games and is definetly more like a simulation (GT or Forza). Driving without assists will be pretty challenging even to a pro in those two games.

*Q: Already knowing that they can be repaired with ducttape and what not, how can we fully repair them back to their prestine performance/looks?*
A: Yes, it will be possible to repair the car completely, but it will cost more money that using duct tape. It is also said that damage will be a factor, but totalling your car in a race will not cost too much.

Q: Can a car flip over?
A: Of course and I've actually seen it happen!


*Q: Would there be Car interiors in the game?*
A: No, car interiors are not available.

www.nfsunlimited.net


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> *Q: Would there be Car interiors in the game?*
> A: No, car interiors are not available.



No


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ProStreet Q&A Session
> 
> *Q : Would there be Car interiors in the game?*
> A: No, car interiors are not available.



(...feels like crying !! when will these features be available ??


----------



## raina_rocks (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

hey how is d new nfs diff frm nfs carbon.... or it is same drift racing???


----------



## xbonez (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

nfs most wanted and carbon were pure arcade, this is going to be simulation (much tougher but very realistic)


----------



## raina_rocks (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

but is thr lot of drift racing like nfs carbon..... or other races also like d previous 1s.
i dont like drift racing


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

^*4 race modes*: Drag, *Drift*, Grip (Circuit) and Speed Challenge.

this NFS will be a half simulation + half arcade. (like CMR05).

i just HOPE this time around we get JUST ONE Car PHYSICS. no more out of the world drift physics.

i wud love to drift the car in normal driving too


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

i just luv drifting  ....


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

^then you'll love CMR05 game, off-road drifting


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

^..i hv already played it..luved it too ... ...the best part in a racing game is drift...evn in MW , i drifted at the curves of a road


----------



## xbonez (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

whoa! is CMR05 even one bit arcade? i juct could never control the car past even one corner


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

play Richard Burns Rally, then you'll say CMR is arcade. its half sim. + half arcade


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

*prostreet.nfsgame.net/images/202t.jpg  =  *prostreet.nfsgame.net/images/199t.jpg = *prostreet.nfsgame.net/images/198t.jpg

...more new screenshots

the cars look real, but the guy inside looks like a 2D cr@p.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

Yeah, they never ever focussed much on the interiors :<

They must try giving us something that puts us, literally, into those cars. Our mono-emotion images will do just as fine


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> *prostreet.nfsgame.net/screenshotythe cars look real



And the environment too


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*



			
				Tech Genius said:
			
		

> And the environment too


 ^they look like from NFS PU era, take a closer look at 3rd pic & see the fat boar, stadium, but atleast they dont look cartoonish as U2,MW...


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

graphics are amazing ! its Dx9.0 or 10.0 ?


----------



## xbonez (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

i think dx9


----------



## nobody.is.perfect.eME (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

itz dx 9


----------



## xbonez (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

any news when the demo is to come out?


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

mite b in month of October


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*



			
				xbonez said:
			
		

> any news when the demo is to come out?



September-October


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

 

*2008 BMW M3 * 


*www.nfsunlimited.net/news/screen.jpg

*Nissan SkyLine GT-R PROTO*

*www.nfsunlimited.net/news/GT-R%20PROTO.jpg

More Screentshots
==========================

Car List Part 1
* Nissan GT-R PROTO
* 1970 Plymouth Hemi Cuda
* 1995 Mazda RX-7
* 1999 Mitsubishi Eclipse
* 2006 Audi S4
* 1986 Toyota Corolla GTS AE86
* 2006 Mitsubishi Lancer EVOLUTION IX MR-edition
* 2006 Volkswagen Golf GTI
* 2008 BMW M3

=========================

*NFSPS Updates at Yahoo Games*


Yahoo games has updated their NFSPS page with new screenshots showing the cars that were revealed yesterday, with a video showing the new GT-R PROTO from different angles and another which is a developer interview.

===========================
The online magazine CVG posted a preview for NFS Pro Street, here are some interesting quotes:

*Quote:*
And so we have Pro Street. "Real street racing," as Doyle puts it, which gives the impression he thinks previous Need For Speed games were big fat fakes. In a sense they were - all blurred neon trails and danger-free speeding, with a heavy emphasis on bling. Not any more. Now we have 'grown-up' street racing, where any alterations you make are purely intended to get your car to thunder across the tarmac faster, not to boost some cheesy respect-o-meter. There's no call for talking the talk, you've just got to walk the walk - by slamming the pedal to the metal and hanging on to the steering wheel for dear life.


*Quote:*
Of course, grabbing the controls like a maniac and driving off thinking that the game would handle just like Need For Speed Carbon doesn't help matters.

Read the whole preview


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

Thanks s18 for the info


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

BMW is lookin sexy


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

@ s18000rpm thanks  bro 
wow the new skyline looking gr8 man its really gr8 looks


*www.nfsunlimited.net/news/GT-R%20PROTO.jpg


----------



## xbonez (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

the bmw m3 is looking awesome, really powerful


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

@ E3

*First, hands on the XBOX 360 version of the game:*


> When you select a race event, you'll be taken to a sort of hub area, where you'll see a bunch of cars and people hanging out. In the case of the demo shown at E3, the area was a Nevada desert. You'll be able to bring a limited number of cars to an event, and if you manage to beat your car up too badly, it'll be totaled and you'll have to retry the race. If you crash all the cars you bring to the race, you may have to begin the entire event again. These consequences should definitely make the racing much more serious. Car damage also appears to be a big part of the game, and the cars take damage procedurally, so if you smash up the sides of your car, they'll have visible scrapes. Hoods, bumpers, and other parts can fly all the way off, and your car handling will be impacted if you take a bunch of damage.
> 
> Visually, the big story about ProStreet is the smoke. When you burn rubber in ProStreet, the smoke looks absolutely amazing. *It circles around the tires realistically and, most importantly, it lingers.* If you burn out long enough, the smoke will start to impede even the cockpit view, and the smoke diffuses everything you're trying to see. It's a very neat effect that makes spinning doughnuts pretty exciting.


Read the rest here.

more screenshots

download new* Need for Speed ProStreet Official Movie **www.gamespot.com/xbox360/driving/needforspeed/media.html


----------



## xbonez (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

s18, u should be a reporter. u get all the latest info immmediately. coool


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

you'll get all these info from www.nfsunlimited.net ; www.nfscars.net ; www.gamespot.com

its just that i'm a bit more interested in racing games, so i keep checking for news on them


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

Great info ... pro street looks damn good.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*



> Game Trailers posted a *new developer walkthrough video for NFS Pro Street* (from E3 2007) showing an RX-7 doing the speed challenge in the desert (who said the sense of speed was not there ? It was Crazy !), and of course showing the new smoke & damage features of the game.
> 
> Watch or Download the video here.
> Watch or Download the video here. (HD)
> www.nfsunlimited.net


"who said the sense of speed was not there ? It was Crazy !"


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

GameSpot posted a new 12 minutes video interview with producer Mike Mann showing the same E3 demo that was shown before at GT, but this time its much longer, where he shows the damage by totalling the car several times (restarting each time of course), and actually racing through the Nevada desert speed challenge to the end.

It was also mentioned that demos for different platforms (PC, PS3, X360) will be available in October, and that it may have additional new cars and tracks.

Since there is no download link for the video yet, you can watch it *here*.


source : www.nfsunlimited.net


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

*Pro Street Q&A Session June 2007*

The questions were send in by our visitors and answered by Need for Speed Pro Street producer John Doyle on July 19th.

1. Will bumpers, doors etc. hang off of your vehicle when damaged? (Brandon)

Bumpers, hoods and spoilers will hang off, bounce around, be affected by the wind and eventually tear off of your car. Doors will not, since we aren't looking to give the impression that anyone gets hurt in these collisions.


2. How accurate are the physics involved in the game? And will the handling modes both have full simulation and full arcade (nfs style handling)? (Rheo) 

The physics is quite accurate and believable this year. We've completely re-written the system and it works great. We will offer a range of assists that will provide both the NFS style handing and braking our fans have grown to love as well as allow for additional challenge as you turn down or off each assist. You can select the driving experience you want out of the game. Keep in mind though that the best times will likely be turned in by those who drive with fewer assists.


3. Will the damage on the car accurately effect it performance wise? ie Spoiler is gone meaning lower handling and lower downforce. (Rheo) 

Yes to both. Damage can affect your car's aero and that will affect top speed for sure. We are being very careful with our tuning, however. Damage should not be punishing! We want players to race aggressively and push the limits, so a bit of banging and scraping is to be expected. Slam head on into a wall at high speed though, and you'll get the expected result!


4. Will the physics in drifting and drag races be the same or different to the physics used in normal circuit races? If different, how so? And to what extent will the differences influence the car's handling? (93360)

The physics are the same all of the modes. The differences you'll see will be in the levels and types of assists available. We want ProStreet to be a game you can pick up and play and a game you can dial in for the level of challenge you enjoy.

MORE


----------



## iMav (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

ah shucks the arcade style gone ...  i loved banging the other opponents out and also sometimes used the sides to my advantage


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> ah shucks the arcade style gone ...  i loved banging the other opponents out and also sometimes used the sides to my advantage


 i cudnt do any damage to opponent's race in MW & Carbon, cuz if i do, then i lose the race

but used to bang in NFS PU, that was fun.

i hope its like NFS PU. not too much realism & not too much arcade.


----------



## xbonez (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

PU is one of the best titles under the NFS tag. it was the perfect blend of sim and arcade


----------



## iMav (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

^^ i still and always will say that i bought PU coz ima  porsche fan but the handling and car performance just wasnt good


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

^did you play with the Advanced Setup? downforce, engine/gearbox... upgrades...?

this way the performance difference was huge.

btw which car was your favorite in PU.

for me its the screaming 1974 Carrera RS.

PU had the BEST way of unlocking cars & career modes.

i was really excited whenever i fininshed one Era, coz then the game wud give us a chance to race & win a Race spec. car 8)


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> i hope its like NFS PU. not too much realism & not too much arcade.



No man PU was terrible


----------



## xbonez (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

i loved the handling of the cars in PU. i always feel porsche's handle the best


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*



			
				Tech Genius said:
			
		

> No man PU was terrible


 terrible??? 

man you never played it

the level of detail was & IS still the best.

what TDU offers NOW, NFS PU offered back then itself 8)

it was the first NFS which gave Vinyl upgrades, not NFS Underground.

one of the only  NFS which offers day & night tracks.

the career mode was also fun, you get to drive old Classic cars & the Factory Driver is still one of the BEST racing Mode in any race game. 8)

like delivering a Porsche 911 Turbo, without any scrathes to the destination with some traffic & cops to dodge on the way


----------



## iMav (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

arre par car toh turn karte karte mein pura ghoom jata hoon gadi toh tilt hotti hai turn toh door ki baat


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

^if you got the game now, increase the Downforce to 100 (full) at front & 95-97 at rear. (for 911 turbo)

now your car will give you good steering response.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

Porche unleashed was one of the best games in the series. NFSMW was too easy. Last good NFS i played was Need for speed Underground 1.


----------



## iMav (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

i loved ug1 ...


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

*New Gameplay Videos featuring BMW M3 at Game1**www.game1.nl/gamevideos/videos/cam/3693/Need-for-Speed-ProStreet---In-game-Beelden-2.html

*new Gameplay trailer*


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

Thanks s18000rpm

Does this game have night mode?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

no 

-----------



			
				www.nfsunlimited.net said:
			
		

> *CVG* :Could you tell us a little more about the locations in the game?
> 
> *John Doyle*: We picked iconic locations - places that make sense to the culture. We've put in the Willow Springs Raceway (a famous racecourse in Rosamond, California). *There are a whole load of tracks - probably the kind you'd typically see in a Gran Turismo or an F1 game*. As the summer goes on we'll be revealing more tracks and environments.


----------



## xbonez (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

which was the last NFS that featured both night and day races? 

UG1 and UG2 - only nght races
Most Wanted - always day
Carbon - always night
Pro Street - seems the sun never sets


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

guys pro street is launched ?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*



			
				xbonez said:
			
		

> which was the last NFS that featured both night and day races?
> 
> UG1 and UG2 - only nght races
> Most Wanted - always day
> ...


 NFS Porsche Unleashed


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

^^ I remember that game was hard than any NFS or ALL put together


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

the hard part in that game was- 

Classic Era ->Porsche 550 race (bonus race)

Golden Era->911 Turbo Race (tournament), its hard, coz all of a sudden you're on hot seat of a faaaast 911  Turbo (1st 911 Turbo)
->911 RS 'Club Race'

Most (70% ) of Factory Driver Missions


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

Thnx s18000rpm.... for the videos n other information !


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

*New Smoke Trailer at Game Trailers

BMW M3 Smoking 

*www.nfsunlimited.net/news/logo1.jpg*
[Download size = 19.4MB]


----------



## comrade (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*



			
				xbonez said:
			
		

> which was the last NFS that featured both night and day races?
> 
> UG1 and UG2 - only nght races
> Most Wanted - always day
> ...



and also porshe unleashed the last game in nfs series to include driver/cockpit view....for that reason i stopped playing the later series(hot pursuit,ug,ug2.mw,c..)...they really took off the simulation part out of the game..now nfs series looks just like an arcade game completely


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

s18000rpm ..ne new newz ?


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

*Interview with NFSPS Model Krystal Forscutt* [August 1]

btw this NFS Fan site will keep you updated on NFS Pro Street.

www.nfsunlimited.net


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

^ She's hotter than Josie Maran aka Mia


----------



## xbonez (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

no way!!!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

a 2 minutes video with senior producer Michael Mann describing the game modes and how do you make progress in the game.

Download the video here.

Source: www.nfsunlimited.net


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*



			
				xbonez said:
			
		

> no way!!!!



search for more pics of her on google n u'll get to know


----------



## raina_rocks (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

mia was tooooooooo hot


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

But Nikki was a shocker !!!


----------



## Ambar (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

guys u want sum i office vids....my mama is in EA canada..ya where the game is being made...i have more than 10 gb of hD vids...hi res pics of the hot models......pm me if ur in delhi...ill burn and give..it to u


----------



## xbonez (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

^^woo hoo. yes i'm in delhi. would love to have them



> search for more pics of her on google n u'll get to know


she may be more raunchy, but josie maran was waaaaaaaay more beautiful


----------



## raina_rocks (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

hey ppl wen it is goin 2 b out......or is it already out....(pro street)


----------



## Ambar (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

pro street cuming out in november...US..india one month later.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*



			
				Ambar said:
			
		

> pro street cuming out in november...US..india one month later.



Thats so cool.Can somebody tell me the approx. price of this game in INDIA.I think I will buy this one.lols.Never baught a NFS title before.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Thats so cool.Can somebody tell me the approx. price of this game in INDIA.I think I will buy this one.lols.Never baught a NFS title before.



wud be arnd 1399 Rs. /-


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*



			
				BlackBerry7100g said:
			
		

> wud be arnd 1399 Rs. /-



Don't you guys think its a bit costly for a PC game.Still I will go with the original as I want to play online.


----------



## Ambar (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

guys NFS carbon collectors edition was retailing for 1000 bucks.....so thsi should also be the same...will ask and get back to u guys with the price..


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

*NFS PS: Video-Interview mit John Doyle*


> You can go very deep in tuning your cars and you're able to save your tuning modifications to a car as a "blueprint".
> A blueprint is a plan, which defines which tuning parts are built in your car - it is possible to apply a blueprint to other cars. This is quite useful, because you can share your blueprints online with friends. If they win races with your blueprint, you're being acknowledged as the tuner in their rankings. There will also be leaderboards showing who is the best tuner.


 a'la GTR2

========================

*Autobahn* returns to NFS after 8 years. (NFS PU)

==============
NFS PS: First Screenshots of the Mobile-Version 


for NFS Updates , visit this site www.nfsplanet.com


----------



## raina_rocks (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

hey...... i think its nt necessaey to buy an original 1.....
i will go fr its dvd wich will b available near ny rly stn in mumbai n thn play it..... 
as far as competin with frnds n othrs is concerned ..... collg kis liye hai


----------



## Ambar (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

its a bad bad world outside..


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*



			
				raina_rocks said:
			
		

> hey...... i think its nt necessaey to buy an original 1.....
> i will go fr its dvd wich will b available near ny rly stn in mumbai n thn play it.....
> as far as competin with frnds n othrs is concerned ..... collg kis liye hai


 for BluePrint thing Original will be a MUST.

coz in GTR2, you cant share or d/l different car setup for different tracks.

you cant even play LAN on pirated GTR2.

thats a good thing though, dont mistake me, i'm not complaining.

EA should learn from SimBin GTR2


man, i miss the Race Leagues (online)

i'll get a original copy of GTR2 soon


----------



## raina_rocks (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

tats wat im sayin...... ppl will hav 2 load the game in collg fr lan gamin competition in collg.....(if they upgrade d pc's,then only they can do it).... thr it will b original...collg ka paisa!!!
other things i will complete at home....


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

is this game realeased if not when it will be released .
what is the system requirements of this game.


----------



## xbonez (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

releasing 31 oct 07


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*



			
				Ambar said:
			
		

> guys u want sum i office vids....my mama is in EA canada..ya where the game is being made...i have more than 10 gb of hD vids...hi res pics of the hot models......pm me if ur in delhi...ill burn and give..it to u



i wud luv to have these ! ..which place in delhi ?


----------



## raina_rocks (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

ahhhhhhh.............why i m not in delhi............


----------



## Ambar (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

umm...i leave neear INDIA GATE(mandi house).....ke pas.....neways me in singapore rite now...will let u guys noe when im back..


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

*Confirmed Car List:  NFS ProStreet*

Acura RSX	(2006)
Audi S4	(2006)
BMW M3	(2008)
Lexus IS350	(2006)
Lotus Elise	(2006)
Mazda RX-7	(1995)
Mitsubishi Eclipse	(1999)
Mitsubishi Lancer EVOLUTION IX MR-edition	(2006)
Nissan 240 SX (S13)	(1989)
Nissan GT-R PROTO	
Nissan Skyline R34	(1999)
Plymouth® Hemi® Cuda	(1970)
Porsche 911 (997 Gen) Turbo	(2006)
Toyota Corolla GTS AE86	(1986)
Volkswagen Golf GTI	(2006)


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

Thanks for the update dude.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

i m only interested in 3 , BMW M3 GTR : Gallardo : Carrera GT but in above list only 1 is there ::


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

none of your fav. car are in the list 

its only BMW M3 (2008 model)


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

^ hey buddy , u r too quick in matters of NFS


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

ProStreet Community Day Hands On



> I got the opportunity to play Need for Speed ProStreet at a community day event held at EA Blackbox in Vancouver, Canada. The whole day of playing drag, grip and speed challenge resulted in a rather lengthy article explaining my experiences from the game play.
> A few quick facts if you don't want to read the whole article:
> 
> * drag rocks
> ...



Read the hands on article.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

^..hey the verdict is lookin nice !  ..can't wait till november , but the bad part is that i m having XIIth class CBSE boards this tym !! *smilies.sofrayt.com/fsc/sobbing.gif


----------



## raina_rocks (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

no gallardo...... no carrera......... luved these 2 in mw..........oops!!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

only carrera GT qualifies as a supercar.

i'd personally like any FERRARI like Enzo (very less chance)

instead of gallardo EA shud re-introduce the KING of Supercars - Mclaren F1. or put the Lambo Countach or Diablo, they looked more agressive & supercar like.


----------



## raina_rocks (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

nothingslike lamborgini gallardo..........
i saw it in auto show last yr!!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

if you saw Ferrari Enzo in flesh, then you wud say the SAME about it 

have a look here Fifth Gear - Ferrari Enzo vs McLaren F1

two legends

---------------

TopGear - FERRARI ENZO


----------



## raina_rocks (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

arey bfore tat also........ i luved d car in game only........
best option 2 take ur gf....... do ki hi jaga hai....


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

Gallardo gets OWNED by a STOCK BMW M5  (with 4 passengers [3+1] on board).


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

How about Carrera GT.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*



			
				Tech Genius said:
			
		

> How about Carrera GT.


 wat?

Merc.-McLaren SLR fans, watch 

*img.youtube.com/vi/QUiy64ZAMH4/default.jpg
Ferrari Enzo - defines the Gap between MS & DC

====================

*NFSPS Updates at Gamespot*

Gamespot updated their NFSPS page with a new preview, along with 4 new screenshots for the Hemi Cuda dragging, here is a quote from the preview:


> All of these different race types will take place in race-event weekends that are held by in-game clubs in a variety of locales, from North America and Europe to all across Asia. Certain events are more heavily focused on certain race types than others, so you'll be able choose which types of events you want to attend depending on the kind of racing you want to do. For example, if you like speed challenge events, you'll want to attend events organized by Nitrocide, an in-game group devoted entirely to speed challenge races. If you win some speed challenge races, you'll eventually be able to take on Nate Denver, the speed challenge king. If you beat him on the track, you'll get bragging rights…and his wheels in the process.



Additionally, 2 new videos were released, the first one is a developer diary with producer Mark little describing the several game modes in the game, and talking about the damage, nothing new really.

The 2nd one however, is a brand new video with associate producer Justin Weibe describing everything you need to know about drag in NFSPS.

*www.nfsunlimited.net/

====================

more at www.nfsplanet.com

new screenhots *www.nfsplanet.com/nfsps_screens.php?page=3&lang=eng&id=1


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

====================================

*NFS PS: Gameplay-Video with Nissan GT-R Proto*

	Thursday, 23.08.2007

The onlinemagazine Gamersyde published a new video of Need for Speed ProStreet, showing a Nissan GT-R Proto doing a Grip-Race. The video was recorded at the Games Convention from a screen, but maybe it's worth a view.

*NFS PS: Drag King Trailer	*

Thursday, 23.08.2007

Since Electronic Arts is showing Need for Speed ProStreet at the Games Convention in Leipzig, Germany, they published a new Drag King Trailer. This video shows the drag racing mode.

You can watch the videos here: 

 NFS PS: Movies


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

I mean can Carrera GT pwn BMW M5?


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

^ i don't think so  ! BMW M5 is a monster !


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*



			
				Tech Genius said:
			
		

> I mean can Carrera GT pwn BMW M5?


 WTF!!!

ofcourse it *cant* 

Carrera GT is a SuperCar 

its compared with the Current King - Ferrari Enzo, McLaren SLR.

powered by a 5.7 L V10 - 612 bhp

while the M5 has a 5 L 507 BHP engine & add the weight of the car.

its for the sporty executive dudes, who wanna take it to office as well as track.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

^ True BMW M5 GTR Fan


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

Which super car BMW has?


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

oops

i left the "t"

sorry.

===================

btw theres only one GTR model, that M3 GTR, M5 is a executive sedan

===================

last SuperCar - M1 (1980's)

*www.diseno-art.com/images/bmw_m1.jpg

BMW Z10 (2008 )

*static.paultan.org/Z100001.jpg


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

Requirments? i want minimum and recommended.......


----------



## wirelessraj (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

*New Videos Out at the Liepzig Gaming Convention*

 					 					*www.gametrailers.com/moses/moviesthumbs/23885-t_nfsprostreet_dragking_h264.jpg 				 				 			
 			 				 					 						 							 								Exclusive Drag King Trailer HD
Kick your car into gear and show off your skills on the dragstrip.


 					 					*www.gametrailers.com/moses/moviesthumbs/23972-t_needforspeedprostreet_cam_race_gp_gt_hd.jpg 				 				 			
 			 				 					 						 							 								GC 2007 Street Racing Cam Gameplay HD							 						


Keep your cool as you round the hair-raising turns in this racer where the one speed you go is fast!


 					 					*www.gametrailers.com/moses/moviesthumbs/23876-t_nfs_prostreet_dragracing_int_h264.jpg 				 				 			
 			 				 					 						 							 								GC 2007 Drag Racing Featurette HD							 						

Developers race to explain why head to head competition is so big this year.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

New Screenshots

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/0047-20070829011156.jpg=*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/0038-20070829011159.jpg=*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/0044-20070829011200.jpg


more


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

O Man ..just can't wait....can't the game's launch preponed !


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

hye where r these cars:
Enzo ferrari
Lambo spyder
SLR
Supra


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

NO Ferrari.

maybe Lambo will make, but dunno wch model.
SLR too in doubt.
Supra will make it.

btw EA announced NFS PS wil have ONLY 8 supercars.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

NFS without SLR, OMG!!!

Official Car List:
Acura RSX  	 (2006)
Audi S4 	(2006)
BMW M3 	(2008)
Lexus IS350 	(2006)
Lotus Elise 	(2006)
Mazda RX-7 	(1995)
Mitsubishi Eclipse 	(1999)
Mitsubishi Lancer EVOLUTION IX MR-edition 	(2006)
Nissan 240 SX (S13) 	(1989)
Nissan GT-R PROTO 	
Nissan Skyline R34 	(1999)
Plymouth® Hemi® Cuda 	(1970)
Porsche 911 (997 Gen) Turbo 	(2006)
Toyota Corolla GTS AE86 	(1986)
Volkswagen Golf GTI         (2006)

Unofficial Carlist(As seen in screenshots n vids):
Acura RSX  	 (2006)
Audi S4 	(2006)
BMW M3 	(2008)
Ford Mustang 	(2006)
Lexus IS350 	(2006)
Lotus Elise 	(2006)
Mazda RX-7 	(1995)
Mitsubishi Eclipse 	(1999)
Mitsubishi Lancer EVOLUTION IX MR-edition 	(2006)
Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution X 	
Nissan 240 SX (S13) 	(1989)
Nissan GT-R PROTO 	
Nissan Skyline R34 	(1999)
Nissan Z350 	
Plymouth Hemi Barracuda 	(1970)
Plymouth® Hemi® Cuda 	(1970)
Pontiac GTO 	(1966)
Porsche 911 (997 Gen) Turbo 	(2006)
Toyota Corolla GTS AE86 	(1986)
Volkswagen Golf GTI 	(2006)


----------



## Kshitiz_Planetgaming (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

We've got some decent ProStreet Screenshots on this website  Enjoy mates  

*www.planetgaming.org/viewtopic.php?f=84&t=339


----------



## xbonez (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

^^promoting ur own forum...


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*



			
				T159 said:
			
		

> NFS without SLR, OMG!!!


 dude! 

SLR is a noob car  when compared to the competiton. (Carrera GT, Zonda, Koenigsegg...  )

just because it carries the *McLaren* badge, doesnt mean it owns all.

watch this video & see Jeremy PWNING SLR.

Enzo vs. McLaren SLR = MS vs. DC

in short SLR = David Coulthard (big name, no game)


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> dude!
> 
> SLR is a noob car  when compared to the competiton. (Carrera GT, Zonda, Koenigsegg...  )
> 
> ...


Hav seen that video, not much into F1 so never knew wat was DC.

Anyway that was just an easy going car. I can make out my way thru others

A few to mention:
Camaro
Supra
Evo
Triburon
Gallardo
vettes
cayman
F50


I hav finished MW with Gallardo and SLR.
Finished Carbon with Evo and SLR

Dont know why but SLR feels like classic style with intelligent techs


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*



			
				T159 said:
			
		

> Dont know why but SLR feels like classic style with intelligent techs


 actually it IS inspired from classic Merc.-Benz 300 SLR.

you're a fan of SLR, you should know. 

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/Mercedes-Benz-SLR-McLaren-300SLR-Doors-Open-1600x1200.jpg

i think you should also hav this pic in your SLR wallpaper collection.


----------



## Faun (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> actually it IS inspired from classic Merc.-Benz 300 SLR.
> 
> you're a fan of SLR, you should know.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the info and that wall.

how bout including this one
*www.sybarites.org/2006/05/21/mercedes-mclaren-mini-slr-concept/


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

there'll be only 8 SC (SuperCars).

all those 8 SC's will be special, with some Track & Street Records.

Carrera GT is 100% in.
Gallardo too, most probably.
dunno about SLR, Americans say Dodge Viper's a SC, so maybe SLR will make it.
Enzo will be a superb inclusion.
Saleen wud be good too, coz thats the ONLY proper american SC


----------



## xbonez (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

there's no way enzo is getting included. NFS hasn't got license from ferrari to include their cars


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

ya, i know, its just a wish of mine 
Ferrari doesn't like the ricers & NFS's nooby body kits, OMG just imagine Enzo in a wide body kit. ROFL


----------



## xbonez (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

yeah, the side skirts and roof scoop ...and NOS...woohooo


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*



> GC 2007: Need For Speed ProStreet Eyes-on:
> Somewhere between a dancing hottie on a scaffolding, loads of sweet-looking cars and the balloons, it was easy to forget there was racing in Need For Speed ProStreet.
> 
> In its umpteenth year, Need For Speed is taking you to a world where street racing in legal and thus turned into a spectacular outing with vendors, crowds and parties, and you'll experience all of this from the Race Day.
> ...



...more @ game.amd.com


----------



## wirelessraj (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

*NEW VIDEOS*

New Features and Modes Interview HD
*www.gametrailers.com/moses/moviesthumbs/24678-t_nfsprostreet_doyle_int_gt_h264.jpg

We take a look at the exciting new features, modes, and online innovations that are sure to keep you in the race for a long time to come.

 Race Organizations Trailer HD
*www.gametrailers.com/moses/moviesthumbs/24524-t_nfsprostreet_raceorg_hd.jpg

Enter the world of Need For Speed ProStreet. An entire city dedicated to bringing players the most exciting racing action as they compete against a multitude of racing organizations.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*



			
				IGN said:
			
		

> The onlinemagazine IGN could test the drift- and dragmode of Need for Speed ProStreet and wrote their impressions in an article, which is available on their website.
> 
> Especially because there were no information about drift at all before, this paragraph might be interesting
> 
> ...




*www.nfsplanet.com/main.php?lang=eng#4091

==============================

YEAH !!!!!!!!!

Finaalllllllllllyyy 

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/1167915622.jpg


Ferrari Enzo makes it.... to MW that is.

Ferrari Enzo Special Edition for NFS:MW [File Size: 5.65 MB]


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

*New Trailer at EB Games*


At Need for Speed ProStreet's section at EB Games, you can find a new trailer for the game which is an overall look video on all the modes & features that are in the game, its really worth a view, check it out here.


\[\[\[\[\[\[\[\[\\[\[\[\\[\\[\\[\[\[\[\[\

*NFSPS Sountrack Revealed !!*

The soundtrack completes a racing experience like no other. In Need for Speed ProStreet, gamers can design and build a car to compete in iconic locations from around the globe and battle in four distinct racing styles -- grip, drag, drift and the all-new speed challenge. The atmosphere is electric -- complete with energetic crowds, photo-realistic vehicles and billowing smoke -- all designed to embody the pressure and intensity of the gladiatorial challenge known as Show Down. To hear samplings of each song please visit *www.ea.com/eatrax/

Here is the full soundtrack for Need for Speed ProStreet:

ARTIST / SONG


Airbourne: Blackjack

Avenged Sevenfold: Almost Easy

Bloc Party: Prayer (Does It Offend You, Yeah? Remix)

Chromeo: Fancy Footwork (Guns 'N Bombs Remix)

Clutch: Power Player

CSS: Odio Odio Odio Sorry C

Datarock: I Used To Dance With My Daddy (Karma Harvest Mix)

Digitalism: Pogo

Dude 'N Nem: Watch My Feet

DÚNÉ: A Blast Beat

Foreign Islands: We Know You Know It

Junkie XL feat. Lauren Rocket: More (Junk O Flamenco Remix)

Junkie XL feat. Lauren Rocket: More (Junk O Rock Remix)

Junkie XL feat. Lauren Rocket: More (Junk O Punk Remix)

Junkie XL feat. Lauren Rocket: More

Klaxons: Atlantis To Interzone

MSTRKRFT: Neon Knights

Neon Plastix: On Fire

Peaches: Boys Wanna Be Her (Tommie Sunshine's Brooklyn Fire Retouch)

Plan B: More Is Enough feat. Epic Man

Plan B: No Good (Chase & Status and Benni G Remix)

Smallwhitelight: Spite

The Faint: Dropkick The Punks

The Horrors: Draw Japan

The Rapture: The Sound

The Toxic Avenger: Escape (Bloody Beetroots Remix)

TV On The Radio: Wolf Like Me

UNKLE: Restless feat. Josh Homme

We Are Wolves: Fight And Kiss

Wiley: Bow E3

Yeah Yeah Yeahs: Kiss Kiss

Year Long Disaster: Leda Atomica

Yelle: A Cause Des Garcons (Riot In Belgium Remix)


----------



## Faun (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> *New Trailer at EB Games*
> 
> 
> At Need for Speed ProStreet's section at EB Games, you can find a new trailer for the game which is an overall look video on all the modes & features that are in the game, its really worth a view, check it out here.
> ...



Enzo is a great addition, and these tracks...i hav to check'em out


----------



## utsav (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

so pro street is launching on the 14th novemeber (CHILDREN'S DAY)

whats the minimum sys requirements?


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*



			
				utsav said:
			
		

> whats the minimum sys requirements?



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=508755&postcount=19


----------



## xbonez (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*



			
				utsav said:
			
		

> so pro street is launching on the 14th novemeber (CHILDREN'S DAY)
> 
> whats the minimum sys requirements?



 14th novemeber?? its releasing 31 october midnight, isn't it??


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

They have changed the release date.Now it is 14 november.


----------



## GeekyBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

Will Pro Street Run on my config?I have Nvidia geforce 6100 onboard graphics. (please see my signature for config)


----------



## utsav (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

^^not at all


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

the game looks cool.i cant wait till nov 14/
will it run on mine?
2GB RAM,8600 GTS,Dual core 3.6Ghz.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

^^with all the eye candy turned on man.


----------



## GeekyBoy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*



			
				utsav said:
			
		

> ^^not at all



What do i have to get more to run it ? Why can't it run on my 6100 ? It ran carbon smoothly !


----------



## xbonez (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

dude, there's no way pro street's gonna run on 6100. i'd played carbon on my mobo's onboard gfx which also happens to be 6100. it ran smoothly but on low settings. i then upgraded and got myslef a gfx card and played it all over again this time at high details


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

*NFS PS: Interview with the NFSPS Audio-Team*

...Exerpt:
1. What's new and innovative in the audio for ProStreet?

Phil: This year, speech plays a much more supportive role compared to previous Need for Speed's. As ProStreet takes place entirely within real world race tracks, it was decided early on that these locations would require voices to support the idea of being at a sponsored racing event. Why hire actors when you could get the real deal, right...? So we asked a few "professional" race announcers to be a part of the game - Jarod DeAnda (Formula-D), John Hindhaugh (Radio Lemans), and Jbird (NOPI) spent over 100 hours in the voiceover booth recording lines of speech specifically for our game. *They talk about everything that goes on in ProStreet, both on and off the track. This has added a tremendous amount of life and energy to each and every race*. If you've ever heard just one of these guys announce a racing event in person, you'll know exactly what I mean... This is the real deal.


more


hmmmm, that means bigger audio file which translates to more RAM usage.

so my guess on min. RAM wud be 1GB.

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=


*NFS PS: XBoX Demo comes at end of October*

While in the demo only the BMW M3 and the Nissan GT-R are available to start with, EA will be unveiling the new 2009 Nissan GT-R!  The car will be available (and will automatically replace the GT-R Proto) when you log on to Xbox Live via the demo on October 23, coinciding with the GT-R's unveiling at the 2007 Tokyo Motor Show.

Although there is only information about the Xbox 360 demo, which will come at the end of October, *a demo of the PC-version will be available too, either at the same time or it's being released a little bit later. Stay tuned.*


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

Thx s18 for the info.

When will demo come?


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

my guess... they'll make us wait just like they did wit Carbon's demo.

1 or 2 weeks before game release.


----------



## utsav (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

i hav P4 HT 3.6GHz and 512MB RAM and getting a second hand 6600GT within a week.can i run pro street on this config at 1024*768 at full settings.without AA.i think i should upgrade my RAM to 1GB


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*



			
				utsav said:
			
		

> i hav P4 HT 3.6GHz and 512MB RAM and getting a second hand 6600GT within a week.can i run pro street on this config at 1024*768 at full settings.without AA.i think i should upgrade my RAM to 1GB



You need to upgrade your graphic card.


----------



## shantanu (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

what is the requirment for pro street ?


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

Minimum system requirements for NFS Pro Street:

CPU: 1.6 GHz
RAM: 256 MB
Graphics Card: 256 MB


----------



## soham (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

i have 2 GB of ram, e4300 procy and GMA X3000 graphics with 256MB shared memory. will it work?


----------



## xbonez (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

i guess it will, but ur onboard gfx may spoilt the fun


----------



## utsav (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

i think it can run at 800*600 atleast


----------



## Faun (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*



			
				utsav said:
			
		

> i think it can run at 800*600 atleast


ditto


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

*NFS PS: Online-Car-Designer is coming!*

The demo of Need for Speed ProStreet won't be released until the end of October, but 

until then we get a new toy to play with: *According to EA Germany you will find on 

October 17th, 2007 a NFS ProStreet Online-Car-Designer* at the website of Coke 

Zero! *With this Editor, you will be able to tune four different racing cars of Need for 

Speed ProStreet on your PC or notebook*. I think we can expect a similar press 

release or newspost on the official NFS website soon, because this Online-Car-Designer 

will be international.

The "Online-Car-Designer" is in fact a Blueprint-demo, which allows you to tune your car 

just as you like it to see in the upcoming Need for Speed ProStreet. You will be able to 

save your customization as a blueprint and add it to your gamertag. Once the game is 

released (November 2007), you can immediately add your blueprints, you created with 

the blueprint-demo, to the cars in the game and start right away.

*What are Blueprints?*
NFS ProStreet offers numerous tuning possibilities of your cars and it is possible to save 

your tuning configuration as a so-called blueprint. You can share this blueprint with your 

friends, who can attach it to their cars and build in all the stuff you define. If they race 

good with this tuning configuration, the original author of the blueprint is also listed in the 

rankings, next to the car the gamer used. There will be even leaderboards only for 

blueprint-designers, to find out who makes the best blueprints.

You can find more information about that  

here

The blueprint-demo ("Online-Car-Designer) can be found under the following link from 

October 17th. Once we get more information about an international version, you'll get to 

know here.

www.cokezero.de

Source: www.nfsplanet.com

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

NFS PS Videos

NFSPS: Speed Challenge Trailer
NFSPS: Customization
NFSPS: Online Mode
NFSPS: Grip Racing
...

--==--==--==--==--==--==--==--==--==--==--==--

*Need for Speed ProStreet  PC system requirements*

These are not the official system requirements.

OS: Windows XP/2000
CPU: 1.8 GHz or higher
RAM: 512 MB RAM or higher
HDD: ~2 GB free disk space or more
Graphics: 256 MB or higher, DirectX 9.0c


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

k...my specs....

P4, 3.06 GHz, 1.25 GB Ram, 128mbGraphics card..
will pro street work?


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

its jus a estimate sys. reqr.

most probably it'll work.

-=-=-===-==-=-=-=-=-=-

NFS PS: Blueprint-Demo has launched!


*www.nfsplanet.com/images/nfsps/news/blueprintdemo_ger_sm.jpg



> As we reported earlier, EA Germany announced a  blueprint demo for Need for Speed ProStreet. Today the blueprint demo was published at Cokezero.de - a tool which allows you to tune 4 different cars and save your settings as blueprints. Once the game is released, you'll be able to apply these blueprints on the actual ingame cars!
> 
> First you choose your car, a Acura RSX, Audi TT 3.2 Quattro, Ford Focus ST or the Subaru Impreza WRX STI. Then you choose the Body-, Vinyl-Kits and rims and after that a race-mode, for which you want to tune your car. Then you come to a detailed menu, where you can buy tuning parts and customize your car.
> 
> ...


*www.ea.com/prostreet/cokezero.jsp?locale=us

source: *www.nfsplanet.com/main.php?lang=eng#4186


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

*NFS PS: System requirements?*
Our colleagues from NFSGame.net could get some information about the system requirements of the PC-version of Need for Speed ProStreet. Actually these specifications are not confirmed by EA yet, but at least your can take these to find out if the game will run fluently on your PC:

OS: Windows XP/Vista
CPU: 2.8 GHz or higher (Windows Vista requires 3.0 GHz)
RAM: 512 MB RAM or higher (Windows Vista requires 1 GB RAM)
HDD: 8.1 GB free disk space or more
Graphics: 128 MB or higher (Pixel Shader 2.0, AGP and PCIe only)
DirectX: Version 9.0c
DVD-Drive: 8x
Multiplayer: Internet Connection 512 Kbps, 2-8 Players
Input: Keyboard, Mouse
Optional: USB Steering Wheel / Dual Analogue Gamepad

-=-==-=-=-=-=-==-

some new screens 
*www.nfsplanet.com/images/nfsps/screens/ingame/0083_sm.jpg

*www.nfsplanet.com/images/nfsps/news/screenshot_20071019.jpg

screenshot index
movie index

*www.nfsplanet.com/main.php?lang=eng


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

Thanks s18 for the info.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

*NFS PS: Xbox360 Demo coming this weekend*

 According to latest news from EA, the Xbox360-Demo is finished and will be released on the Xbox Live Marketplace within the next days, maybe already this weekend.

*The PC-Demo will come a little bit later and is planned for the last week of October or the first week of November. * 



Need for Speed ProStreet hits stores on November 13th in the USA and Canada. In Europe the game is being released on November 22nd.

why is PC demo always delayed


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

Arey thode din hi toh bache hain gussa kyun hote ho s18?


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

coz i'll be really busy in November & i wont be able to play as i'll be @ Chennai (PC in KGF).

last year, GMA 900 spoiled the fun (cudn't run the game), this year this problem.

anyways lets hope NFS PS is better than even MW 

==================

*img.youtube.com/vi/8izSriK3PG8/default.jpg
NFS Pro Street Trailer (EB Games)


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

I got OP Config for the requirement of the game. Cant wait to get hands on it,

Always been a NFS fan =]


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

*NFS PS: Gamershell shows NFSPS Development*

The onlinemagazine Gamershell published new material of the development of Need for Speed ProStreet. So you can find there a new developer diary video, which shows the features of the blueprint demo.

Additionally they have some interesting screenshots, showing the development of the game, especially the damage mode, textures and smoke effects.




The stuff is quite interesting, so check it out here:
NFS PS Screenshots @ Gamershell
 Developer Diary (Video) @ Gamershell
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

NFS PS: Exclusive Screenshots

*www.nfsplanet.com/images/nfsps/screens/ingame/0092_sm.jpg

*www.nfsplanet.com/images/nfsps/screens/ingame/0093_sm.jpg

*www.nfsplanet.com/images/nfsps/screens/ingame/0094_sm.jpg


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

Need For Speed Pro Street Gameplay Video


----------



## vaibhavtek (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

look cool


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

*NFS ProStreet System Requirements Out. Not Confirmed by EA *

*OS: Windows XP/Vista
CPU: 2.8 GHz or higher (Windows Vista requires 3.0 GHz)
RAM: 512 MB RAM or higher (Windows Vista requires 1 GB RAM)
HDD: 8.1 GB free disk space or more
Graphics: 128 MB or higher (Pixel Shader 2.0, AGP and PCIe only)
DirectX: Version 9.0c
DVD-Drive: 8x
Multiplayer: Internet Connection 512 Kbps, 2-8 Players
Input: Keyboard, Mouse
Optional: USB Steering Wheel / Dual Analogue Gamepad*"

Source


----------



## Shloeb (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

will it run at max settings at 1024x768 with 2x aa and 4x af on 
3.0 ghz p4
1.5gb ddr400 ram
8600gts


----------



## Faun (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*



			
				Third Eye said:
			
		

> *NFS ProStreet System Requirements Out. Not Confirmed by EA *
> *
> HDD: 8.1 GB free disk space or more
> *



is this a norm now ?


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*



			
				T159 said:
			
		

> is this a norm now ?



Ya


----------



## nish_higher (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

8gb game.i just expect this to be as long for the size.carbon was really short and bore


----------



## nvidia (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

Carbon Sucked to the core!
I hope Pro street will give better gaming experience.
Is there HDR lighting and other stuff in the game??


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

^Dunno about HDR.


X-Box demo of Pro Street is available @ X-Box Market Place.

PC demo is coming soon.


----------



## nvidia (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

Why is EA still stickin to Pixel Shader 2.0?? i dont think HDR is there if thts the minimum requirements...


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

The minimum requirement of Game is PS 2.0


----------



## nvidia (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

I dont think itll have HDR then... Has EA released the official requirements for the game??


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

Consider above mentioned(Post #242) as official.


----------



## bkpeerless (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

I dont mind if grafix r good and runs smoothly in any computer.. All doesnt have super computer :X


----------



## nvidia (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

Ok... Thanx


----------



## nish_higher (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*



			
				Third Eye said:
			
		

> ^Dunno about HDR.
> 
> 
> X-Box demo of Pro Street is available @ X-Box Market Place.
> ...



you mean demo for xbox 360 right?


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*



			
				nish_higher said:
			
		

> you mean demo for xbox 360 right?



Ya 360.


----------



## Shloeb (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

can anybody answer me?


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*



			
				Shloeb said:
			
		

> will it run at max settings at 1024x768 with 2x aa and 4x af on
> 3.0 ghz p4
> 1.5gb ddr400 ram
> 8600gts



Of course


----------



## nish_higher (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*



			
				Shloeb said:
			
		

> will it run at max settings at 1024x768 with 2x aa and 4x af on
> 3.0 ghz p4
> 1.5gb ddr400 ram
> 8600gts



man it will definitely run at a better resolution than that with those eye candy on.


----------



## Shloeb (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

Ok.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

Pics from *AUTOBAHN* 

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/1115ea02.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/1117ea03.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/3363NFSPSx360SCREENtgsproto8.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/3365NFSPSx360SCREENtgsproto9.jpg

source - *www.electronicarts.in/en-in/games/pc/nfs/prostreet/screenshots/

[Warning- flash heavy site]

==========================


*NFS PS: Official System Requirements*

Now it's official: the system requirements, 

OS: Windows XP/Vista
*CPU: 2.8 GHz or higher* (Windows Vista requires 3.0 GHz)
*RAM: 512 MB RAM* or higher (Windows Vista requires 1 GB RAM)
*HDD: 8.1 GB* free disk space or more
*Graphics: 128 MB *or higher (Pixel Shader 2.0, AGP and PCIe only) *
DirectX: Version 9.0c
DVD-Drive: 8x
Multiplayer: *Internet Connection 512 Kbps*, 2-8 Players 
Input: Keyboard, Mouse
Optional: USB Steering Wheel / Dual Analogue Gamepad

* Supported chipsets: NVIDIA GeForce FX 5950 greater (GeForce MX series not supported); ATI Radeon 9500 or greater. Laptop versions of these chipsets may work but are not supported. Updates to your video and sound card drivers may be required.


I hope this thing works on GMA X3000 , unlike CMR DiRT, it has lower system requirements.

512KBps !!!  , now BSNL H500 users will get astronomical figures in Bill

Need for Speed ProStreet = High-Speed Race Gameplay HD

NFS ProStreet = * Grip *- Gameplay Video


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

^Of course it will work on your onboard.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

ya work on onboard


----------



## shantanu (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

hey man ! r the screenshots really from the game..  :-O , well i cant wait to have it then  , when will be the Demo out ?


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

The demo will arrive in early November.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

just awating for demo..!!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

*NFS PS: Career mode impressions at IGN*

Excerpt:
"Car damage plays a part in your vehicle's performance. Rather than influencing all sorts of nuances to your performance, there are simply three levels to the damage that you can receive. Light and major damage affect your car's acceleration, top speed and handling in either minor or major ways, depending on what level you're at. These are full car effects, so no matter where the impact occurs, it'll affect you in the same ways. This is nice in that you always know exactly how much of a detriment a crash will be on your racing.

Beyond light and major damage, you can also total your car, which not only takes you out of the race but leaves your vehicle unusable until you get it fixed. With light and heavy damage, you can continue to take your car into races, though it'll perform at a less than ideal level. When it's totaled, you'll need to use a specific ticket that you can win in order to bring it back from the dead. Without said ticket, you'll have to rely on other vehicles until you pick one up"

"There's a total of 55 cars to be found in the game that range across a huge spectrum of performance. The tuning mechanics, which we've covered in-depth right here, let you tweak and change each and every ride in a multitude of ways. We managed to take a 2008 Porsche 911 GT2 and bump it up to over 1,000 horsepower. We then managed to take said rocket out to the track and record a 0-60 time of 2.19 seconds. If the game simulated the structural integrity of vehicles the car probablyo  would have torn itself apart when we hit the gas."

*ps3.ign.com/articles/830/830037p1.html


*media.ign.com/thumb/217/2175385/need-for-speed-prostreet-update-20071024035238913_thumb_ign.jpg

hmm, Driver Assist (green triangles), The speedo meter sucks 

==============================================



"Mods" change  this thread's title to *Need For Speed Pro Street*


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

Yeah change it to Need For Speed Pro Street.


----------



## wirelessraj (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

Just now finished playing the Demo (on my XBox 360), the game rocks, love the new look, new car physics, the car damage also looks good!!! 

There are only 2 tracks & 2 cars only & its very small also, finished it within 15 min.

Waiting for the full game now, I hope they release this here on 14th itself!!!


----------



## shantanu (Oct 26, 2007)

Thread Title Chaged !


----------



## bikdel (Oct 26, 2007)

hey......... technically it should run in this isnt it.. though low 

1 GB DDR 400
FX5200
Pentium 4 2.8 HT


----------



## Shloeb (Oct 26, 2007)

ya. It will run on lowest settings


----------



## bikdel (Oct 27, 2007)

^^^ Nfs has a reputation of running in coonfigs lower than the minimum stated..

anyways whatever it maybe, im always able to squeze my FX5200 into any game released.......

will try out bioshock too with sm2.0 patch..hehe...

anyways on topic... when is NFS pro street officially release for PC?


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Oct 27, 2007)

14 nov.

It should be longer and harder than Carbon. Ill be satisfied even if they make 80% of what MW was


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Oct 27, 2007)

W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> 14 nov.
> 
> It should be longer and harder than Carbon. Ill be satisfied even if they make 80% of what MW was


I'm waiting for Burnout Paradise , NFS is not my cuppa tea . Carbon was a totally  yuck !


----------



## bikdel (Oct 27, 2007)

Do you guys really enjoy the single player mode of NFS games...

i feel they are useless...

im more into LAN gaming thing... 
what do you say guys?


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 27, 2007)

bikdel said:
			
		

> Do you guys really enjoy the single player mode of NFS games...
> 
> i feel they are useless...
> 
> ...


 so far i've enjoyed NFS offline only 

with the PATHETIC 8KBps upload speed in DataOne ul900, i hated online & LAN (hamachi) gaming.



> Gametrailers.com published three new Gameplay-Videos of Need for Speed ProStreet. The videos show two grip-races, one of the with only back VWs and a drag race.



NFS PS: Hatchback Havoc Gameplay Video
NFS PS: Round the Corners Gameplay Video
NFS PS: Tire Fire Gameplay Video or *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yw6UHsHNlfw [1.17]


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 27, 2007)

guys who ever played demo..please tell us wht is so special or something which is remarkable than MW..


----------



## Ambar (Oct 27, 2007)

just tried the pc demo ......(well u noe where i got it frm)...(and ya no sharing..sry fr this!) it simply rox....though i like a arcade feel....
which this game lacks.....its more like a sim to me...will update soon!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 28, 2007)

WTF!!! 

PC Demo??????

dude its just a demo, so its free, so post the links here , you'll not break any forum rules.

& do post screenshots too


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 28, 2007)

Thats not possible ambar unless you are an EA Canada Employee.


----------



## Ambar (Oct 28, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> Thats not possible ambar unless you are an EA Canada Employee.



im not but my mama is!.....


----------



## Stalker (Oct 28, 2007)

^^post some screen shots.....lets see them


----------



## Ambar (Oct 28, 2007)

sry bro....the print screen thing is not working..maybe...its blocked or smthing...will try a workaround ...and will be back...


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 28, 2007)

Ambar said:
			
		

> sry bro....the print screen thing is not working..maybe...its blocked or smthing...will try a workaround ...and will be back...



Use Fraps


----------



## xbonez (Oct 28, 2007)

oh come on dude...taking a screenshot can't be that tough. aur kuch nahin to just click with ur cam


----------



## Faun (Oct 29, 2007)

lol


----------



## Ambar (Oct 29, 2007)

roger tht...will get fraps....screenie by te evening....


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 29, 2007)

Ambar said:
			
		

> roger tht...will get fraps....screenie by te evening....



Can u tell us the size of demo?


----------



## Ambar (Oct 29, 2007)

the one i got is 942 megs...

nope...not working...the screen goes blank.....and only the sound comes.....wait fr 7 more days and ull get it....neways if ne1 want hd vids..(i have like 40 of em)....pm me


----------



## xbonez (Oct 29, 2007)

ok, in that case just take a snap of the monitor wit ur cam...and now pls don't say that as u click screen goes blank


----------



## vish786 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Time 2 Feel d **Race


* *img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.65f9b363b3.jpg


*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.3709524990.jpg


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 29, 2007)

^You have posted old screenshots.


----------



## vish786 (Oct 29, 2007)

had 2 trailers, awesome trailers & many pics of nfs pro, randomly choosed 2 pics & posted it. didnt knew those where old


----------



## bikdel (Oct 29, 2007)

@vish786

are those in-game grafix??... i dont think so...

i think they are screenshots from the movies...


BTW... why is it that the game-movies look so good and game-grafics are nowhere near to it??


i know it depends on GFX card but i played NFS Most Wanted  on a 6800 XT
with everything @ high @ 1024x768 and the grafix are still not as great as in movies great....??


what kinda hardware does it take to get grafix as good as the one shown in game movies?

Geforce 8800 Ultra in quad SLI?


----------



## Faun (Oct 30, 2007)

bikdel said:
			
		

> @vish786
> 
> are those in-game grafix??... i dont think so...
> 
> ...


those are pre-rendered scenes.

Of course u will need a machine from 2020 to play at that realism.



			
				xbonez said:
			
		

> ok, in that case just take a snap of the monitor wit ur cam...and now pls don't say that as u click screen goes blank


He wont show those screenies so easily.

Its *mine precious* kinda thingy from LOTR


----------



## bikdel (Oct 30, 2007)

^^^ pre rendered scenes meaning something rendered on the manufacturers GFX card and video supplied for Intro in our GAmes... right?

but to get that pre-rendered scenes, you will need a GFX card???

what kinda card ???


----------



## littlegoku (Oct 30, 2007)

bikdel said:
			
		

> ^^^ pre rendered scenes meaning something rendered on the manufacturers GFX card and video supplied for Intro in our GAmes... right?
> 
> but to get that pre-rendered scenes, you will need a GFX card???
> 
> what kinda card ???


card like Quadro or something I think.Those scenes are created with Maya/3dsmax or something like that.


----------



## bikdel (Oct 30, 2007)

^^^ nah.. quadros dont have 1/10th the power of those cards.

quadro doesnt have anything to do with quad... 4 i mean.. its not a graphics powerhouse ..

you can even softmod a geforce fx 5200 into a quadro for work with 3ds/maya...


----------



## Faun (Oct 30, 2007)

bikdel said:
			
		

> ^^^ pre rendered scenes meaning something rendered on the manufacturers GFX card and video supplied for Intro in our GAmes... right?
> 
> but to get that pre-rendered scenes, you will need a GFX card???
> 
> what kinda card ???



Ok now tell me how they made Final Fantasy XII advent children. 

Actually the processing is easier when u know wat happens next in the coming video frame.

But when u r playing game, the next frame depends on the player movements and thats realtime animation. So it needs a good graphics core to process those calculations.

But for pre rendered ones u know wat frame comes next, u just pile up the things frame by frame and thats pretty easy compared to realtime animation.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 30, 2007)

New Screenshots
Updated Car List


----------



## Faun (Oct 31, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> New Screenshots
> Updated Car List



Pagani Zonda
Hemi Cuda
Lancer EVO
Camaro SS

thats more than enough to total them


----------



## hemant_mathur (Oct 31, 2007)

Any news regarding the pc demo ?


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 31, 2007)

*NFS PS: PC Demo comes on Friday*

According to the newsticker on the official website of Need for Speed ProStreet the PC demo should be released on Friday, *November 2nd 2007.*


As soon as the PC demo is released, you'll get to know here.


*www.nfsplanet.com/main.php?lang=eng#4231


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 31, 2007)

Thats cool news s18 
Thanks


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 31, 2007)

^^the full game was supposed to be released on 31st october......now they are releasing a demo on 2nd novenber.


----------



## utsav (Oct 31, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> *NFS PS: PC Demo comes on Friday*
> 
> According to the newsticker on the official website of Need for Speed ProStreet the PC demo should be released on Friday, *November 2nd 2007.*
> 
> ...



Actually EA waale mujhe bahut respect karte hai thats why they r releasing the DEMO on my BIRTHDAY


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 31, 2007)

Just 2 days to go...
Can't wait to try this one out....altleast the demo


----------



## Faun (Oct 31, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> Actually EA waale mujhe bahut respect karte hai thats why they r releasing the DEMO on my BIRTHDAY



haan, thats why full game was not slated to release on ur birthday


----------



## bikdel (Nov 1, 2007)

^^^ more like a slideshow?.. isnt it?...
frame after frame... exactly knowing what next.. 

i guess i got it right


----------



## hemant_mathur (Nov 1, 2007)

Eagerly waiting for this demo.


----------



## Faun (Nov 1, 2007)

bikdel said:
			
		

> ^^^ more like a slideshow?.. isnt it?...
> frame after frame... exactly knowing what next..
> 
> i guess i got it right


yup


----------



## utsav (Nov 1, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> haan, thats why full game was not slated to release on ur birthday



Arre woh to keh rahe the ki tumhare Birthday par hi game release karenge par maine mana kar diya aur kaha ki Childrens Day par game launch karo jis Din mere Cousin Bhai Ka Birthday hai.


----------



## Faun (Nov 1, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> Arre woh to keh rahe the ki tumhare Birthday par hi game release karenge par maine mana kar diya aur kaha ki Childrens Day par game launch karo jis Din mere Cousin Bhai Ka Birthday hai.


rofl

toh ek copy yaha par bhi bhej dena, children day par. Aapki bahut jamti hai EA waloon se


----------



## utsav (Nov 1, 2007)

November is very unique for my relatives becoz 
my B'day on 2nd
my cousin bro B'day on 14th
My cousin sister's B'day on 22nd

all in november


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 2, 2007)

*NFS PS: Playstation 3 Demo released!* *Friday, 02.11.2007*                         *www.nfs-planet.de/images/nfsps/logo.gifAs our affiliate *NFSUnlimited* reports, the Playstation 3 demo of *Need for Speed ProStreet* should be available on the Playstation Network (PSN)! At the moment only für users in North America, but we can expect the EU demo to be released soon.

The PC-demo is planned to be released today (Friday, 2nd November.

 The Xbox 360 demo is already available at the Xbox Live Marketplace.


----------



## utsav (Nov 2, 2007)

^^i was eagerly waiting for this day


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 2, 2007)

hey did PC demo launced.?

Wating for reply.


----------



## nvidia (Nov 2, 2007)

When will the full game be launched?


----------



## shashank4u (Nov 2, 2007)

It is releasing on Nov 14 i think...for now i am waiting eagerly for the PC demo


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 2, 2007)

@vaibhavtek: Demo is coming today.

@nvidia8800: 14 Nov.


----------



## nvidia (Nov 2, 2007)

Demo Coming today? What time will it be released? Or is it already released?


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 2, 2007)

> Demo Coming today?



Yeah



> What time will it be released?



Dunno


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 2, 2007)

just waiting for it since monthsssss..


----------



## nvidia (Nov 2, 2007)

Will the demo be released by midnight??


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 2, 2007)

*NFS PS: More cars are official*

- Lamborghini Murcielago LP 640
- Chevrolet Corvette Z06
- Mazda RX-8
- Honda Civic
- Chevrolet Chevelle SS
- Pontiac GTO
- Nissan Sylvia (s15)
- Pontiac GTO '65
- Porsche 997 GT2
- Audi S3
- Ford GT
- Cadillac CTS-V
- Acura Integra Type R
- Dodge Viper Coupe
- Dodge Challenger
- BMW Z4-M
- Ford Focus ST

*www.nfsplanet.com/main.php?lang=eng#4243


----------



## nishantv2003 (Nov 3, 2007)

Downloading now!!!....@04:00A.M. 
Yeah......


----------



## Sreeejith (Nov 3, 2007)

nishantv2003 said:
			
		

> Downloading now!!!....@04:00A.M.
> Yeah......



Is it released? Where can i download it? I cant find any links


----------



## shyamno (Nov 3, 2007)

get the links from here.......

*www.nfsplanet.com/main.php?lang=eng#4243


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 3, 2007)

*NFS PS: PC Demo released!	*
The waiting time is over: After the release of the demos for Xbox 360 and Playstation 3 finally the PC Demo of Need for Speed ProStreet arrived! It's about *795 MB *- go download it now!

You can download the demo under the following link: 

 NFS PS Demo Download


----------



## faraaz (Nov 3, 2007)

Hmm...download completed in 45 minutes...

Installing it right now...I'm going to post up my opinions in a minute...


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 3, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> I'm going to post up my opinions *in a minute*...


 how come your 1 minute is 1 hour for us

 & no opinions yet. 



> *Thoughts on Demo*
> I've been waiting for this game to try it for a long time. I got to say I'm a little disappointed.
> 
> 1. *The crashes are a little boring* . I slammed into a guy going 199 mph with that BMW on the speed challenge (the cars top speed is 200mph) and it seems more like I crashed into him at like 40mph. The car I crashed into barely moved.
> ...




Reviews Reviews Reviews !!!!

come on, its not a loooong demo anyways. 

Third Eye, com'on man.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 3, 2007)

If demo is of 795 MB (only one option i.e Speed Challenge activated, then Full version must be of around 5 to 6 GB it is my thought).


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 3, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> Third Eye, com'on man.



What?


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 3, 2007)

Reviews Reviews Reviews !!!! your views on the demo, some pics

what else???


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 3, 2007)

I am waiting for full version.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 3, 2007)

waiting for 14 Nov (a good day for all gamers).


----------



## nvidia (Nov 3, 2007)

vaibhavtek said:
			
		

> If demo is of 795 MB (only one option i.e Speed Challenge activated, then Full version must be of around 5 to 6 GB it is my thought).


 The full version is 8.1 GB


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 3, 2007)

@nvidia8800

hey how did you know the size of the full version..???


----------



## faraaz (Nov 3, 2007)

Sorry guys...I posted that msg at 6 am in the morning (having not slept all night...) and my comp crashed during installation. So I was like f**k it and went to sleep.

Playing now...


----------



## azzu (Nov 3, 2007)

^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
so cmon review it
faraaaz bro


----------



## faraaz (Nov 3, 2007)

Dude...some problem...the install keeps crashing on my laptop...

Here's my config for reference:

Intel P4 3.2 GHz
1 GB RAM
160 GB IDE HDD
256 MB ATI Radeon 9800 Mobility...

I'm getting really pissed off now...


----------



## nvidia (Nov 3, 2007)

vaibhavtek said:
			
		

> @nvidia8800
> 
> hey how did you know the size of the full version..???



The system requirements...


----------



## WRC Rocks (Nov 3, 2007)

Ambar said:
			
		

> *the one i got is 942 megs...*
> 
> nope...not working...the screen goes blank.....and only the sound comes.....wait fr 7 more days and ull get it....neways if ne1 want hd vids..(i have like 40 of em)....pm me




its under 800MB 

PWN3D!!!


dude, you owned yourself.


saw your contribution in CSS thread, thought you were a pro gamer, but you did a typical noob act by posting "i got PC Demo".

shame on you. NOOB!!!


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 3, 2007)

nvidia8800 said:
			
		

> The system requirements...


 
ok but can u give me the  source from where you sees the reqirement.


----------



## WRC Rocks (Nov 3, 2007)

^Where the hell were you ???

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=58628&page=14

the guys have posted 100+ times about various NFS sites.

posted Official Reqs. so many times & you missed it? 

WoW

atleast care to read previous posts or google or GO to some NFS site 

*www.nfs-planet.de/nfsps_sysrequirements.php?lang=eng

respect the members who have contributed so much in this thread.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Nov 3, 2007)

Where are the reviews ?


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 3, 2007)

@WRC Rocks 

as it says it requires 8.1 GB *free disk space* or more that doesn't mean the game is of 8.1 GB.

It is telling abt the minimum space should be available in HDD.

Be caution about the words written.


----------



## WRC Rocks (Nov 3, 2007)

i guess "nvidia8800" was talking about this (8.1GB) size.

he also typed 8.1GB only. p



you're PWN3D & without words, & now you say its min. reqs. size...blah blah blah.


jus jokin, dont take it serioulsy. 

see ya.


----------



## Faun (Nov 3, 2007)

no reviews till now ???


----------



## rockthegod (Nov 3, 2007)

Ok then, I will TRY to write a review of the demo. I played the demo around 20 times yesterday.... For Screenshots, please refer to the other thread here:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=72305

I tested the demo reluctantly on my laptop: Intel C2D 7200, Ati Radeon X1400 mobility 256 MB, 1 GB DDR2667.... 

* Its a little disappointing that such a large sized demo (~800 MB) features only one car and two game modes - Grip racing and Speed Challenge. No car customizations are possible in the demo.

* The graphics are gorgeous though the polygon count felt quite low some times (maybe due to the fact that I tuned my Ati driver to "Performance" mode instead of "quality")

* The demo is extremely well tuned. It ran at 25-30 fps on my rig with all settings turned to their max at 800x600 (xcept AA/Af/shadow).

* The gameplay felt quite different than the earlier NFS franchises. In default camera mode, the camera angle and car view changes with the track and car speed making it a little difficult to control the car sometimes and I personally felt that the gameplay was oriented more towards Racing Simulators rather than Arcade Style racing.

* This game unlike the NFS tradition features damage modeling and the damage level can be pre set through the settings.

I WILL UPDATE THIS REVIEW.....


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 3, 2007)

thank you , waiting for more screens & hoping for youtube videos too.


----------



## faraaz (Nov 3, 2007)

Okay...finally got it to run...here are my quick impressions:

1) Total sim feel now..but that changes depending on level of assists you choose...if you go for the Casual assists, then its almost like playing NFS PU, but if you go for the Pro level thing...its like playing Gran Turismo...but faster!  Overall...I dunno...still not comfortable, after playing Most Wanted for so long.

2) Graphics...hmm...they're okay I guess...but since my config is not very new, I'm not able to play it at a very high level of detail. However, considering I was able to play Most Wanted on this config...I dunno...I liked the over-bloom style of MW a lot...not so much the cheap plastic look of Carbon. Environments are hot...cars not so much...

3) Damage is annoying. Not as realistic as a game like Colin McRae DiRT, but not arcadey like NFS PU either...

4) KILLER LOAD TIMES! The game feels very unoptimised...jittery when it runs, random freezes while playing, especially when in a pack of cars clustered together on the streets...


----------



## wirelessraj (Nov 3, 2007)

How many of u r planning to buy a legal copy of this game???

I think the PC version would be priced at Rs.999 & the XBox 360 version for Rs.1999.


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 3, 2007)

Damage system is annoying and car's handing too. 

They even changed the Nitro system.

Looks like EA has concentrated only on graphics.


----------



## wirelessraj (Nov 3, 2007)

Can u elaborate on how the damage is annoying???


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 3, 2007)

Game sucks, am not playing this one. Gives me the Spider-Man 3 creeps!

Repeat: What *Third Eye* said. Damage is *$&($&#$#@ annoying.


----------



## faraaz (Nov 4, 2007)

@wirelessraj: It is hard to explain how it is annoying if you have never played Colin McRae - DiRT...


----------



## rockthegod (Nov 4, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Game sucks, am not playing this one. Gives me the Spider-Man 3 creeps!
> 
> Repeat: What *Third Eye* said. Damage is *$&($&#$#@ annoying.



The game does not suck .. but the changing camera angle may give those creeps.....   just wanna know... QM did u play PREY ? If yes... how did u feel during the gravity changing mechanism ?

I liked the new gameplay (changing camera) btw... its quite claustrophobic and makes the driving quite challenging.... just like ur head swinging away as u r turning around narrow bends with high speed....  Its feels awesum.... 

The damage is weird but detailed.... from in-car view, if u hit another car in front of you, u can see the glass panes realistically cracking away (depending on the damage).... but sometimes the damage system really behaves in a funny manner.... it may be quite annoying for some people.... 




			
				faraaz said:
			
		

> KILLER LOAD TIMES! The game feels very unoptimised...jittery when it runs, random freezes while playing, especially when in a pack of cars clustered together on the streets...



This is not true in my case.... the game loads extremely fast and it feels completely slick and well tuned ...


----------



## Faun (Nov 4, 2007)

lets see...
It shouldnt be like u feel repetitive at the mid of the game.


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 4, 2007)

I liked the gameplay but graphics are not quiet up to the mark.Their are low res textures even on the load screen.
I was playing at 720p with everything to high 4xAA and AF in game.


----------



## faraaz (Nov 4, 2007)

I have a config which is slightly better than the minimum recommended config, and the game is unplayable (runs at 4 - 5 fps on a P4 3.2 GHz, Radeon 9800 256 MB, 1 GB RAM).

I'm not going to bother playing this game I think...going to reinstall Most Wanted again...


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 4, 2007)

hey i am going to play NFS MW after completing NFS U2.
What is special in NFS MW that all times u guys are taking abt it?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 4, 2007)

vaibhavtek - You'll know when the game starts itself, at the warning video


----------



## rockthegod (Nov 4, 2007)

vaibhavtek said:
			
		

> What is special in NFS MW that all times u guys are taking abt it?



It IS THE BEST NFS released till date.... thats the specialty....


----------



## hemant_mathur (Nov 4, 2007)

Just play NFS MW and you will know .. it's one of the best NFS till date.

Pro Street looks good .. damage is nice but the cars are not as responsive as MW (no response at all from light tapping). Also the FPS stays at around 22-25 .. droping to 17-18 sometimes making the game stutter. Am playing at 1440*900 at all high and 8x AA on Vista x64.

Can't go above 8x AA as it displays "Missing string" after 8x. Anyone else getting more than 8x AA option ?

The opening videos get slow when ESC key is presssed.


----------



## blackleopard92 (Nov 4, 2007)

this is a demo guys, demos don't ship with all the bells and whistles..


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 4, 2007)

Right, but let us whine, that's what we do. 

Pressing the escape button lags the game during a cut-scene. It feels like as if the game activates the menu but then learns that its a cut scene and avoids showing it, lol.


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 4, 2007)

Escape = Screenshot Capture Key in Pro Street


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 4, 2007)

will this game run in my config??

core 2 duo 4500

2gb ddr2 667 mhz

nvidia 6200 tc

320 gb sata hd??

edit:
just now installed the game...

and ran @ 640x480 resolution..

to say the truth the gfx is awesome at this setting itself..

but the gameplay..

guys i have to say it really is killingme and my keyboard..
yeah may be its due to thier hyper realistic physic.. whtever..

but after  playing Mw or carbon , this games need more time to find a WAY to CONTROL THE CAR...

one hit on the electric post or on the side .. u r doomed.. u cant even steer the car properly .. which will ultimately lead to other crashes to follow..

but still going to try and spend spme time with it..
had a brea k .. so came her and shared My first opinion about the game..

but the GFX is awesome even at the minimum resolution..


----------



## nvidia (Nov 4, 2007)

At what settings are you playing the game and how many FPS are you getting?


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 4, 2007)

Let me see how this game plays with a controller.

Edit : Played it with an Enter Dual Analog Vibration Controller with the drivers installed and guess what the car was more than easy to control in the speed challenge with racer difficulty.


----------



## bikdel (Nov 4, 2007)

guys i also wanna try it out with a controller...

should i invest in a JOYPAD with FF... i mean will it be better for the game than the traditional keyboard?

i should get a cheapo joypad in around 500 bucks shouldnt i? i mean that may add a new dimension?

what ya say guys?


----------



## faraaz (Nov 4, 2007)

@bikdel: Not really...instead of being crappy to play with a keyboard, it will be crappy to play with a joystick...that's all...


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 4, 2007)

obviously, for any racing game, game pad gives much better control & makes your life a bit easy 

now-a-days GamePads (chinese) cost just 200 buks.

btw frm wat i cud gather (frm nfs forums), *stay inside the road*, dont even touch the gravel (off-road), the car loses traction & its hard to get the car back on road, especially with KeyBoard.


---------

you guys are cursing so much for just this sub-sim NFS, try GTR2 & you'll say, "NFS PS Rocks"


----------



## faraaz (Nov 4, 2007)

What's GTR2?? And s18000rpm, I'm a Colin McRae DiRT aficionado, having played and completed that game a lot of times...so I don't think its the sim nature of the game I don't like...except its the retarded implementation of these concepts in NFS PS, which were done so brilliantly in other franchises a long time ago.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 4, 2007)

i set everything low and set at 640x480 res..

i dont know how many fps i get .. but i get decent frames.... no lag actually..

still the controls are really horrible.. i cant even turn the F^^^^^^ car...

hope this is not be a issue in the final release.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 4, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> What's GTR2??




its the big daddy of Simulation games. (KING is still F1-C)

*gtr-game.10tacle.com/index.php?id=246&L=1



> *GTR2*
> "Extending the ground-breaking physics engine found in GTR, GTR 2 takes the thrill of driving to new heights. GTR 2, which is the official simulation of the FIA GT championship, features more than 140 high detailed cars and 34 different track-layouts in a hyper realistic racing world with breathtaking real-world-like effects. With a revolutionary Driving School Mode, GTR 2 will teach everybody how to become a real race driver."







> And s18000rpm, I'm a Colin McRae DiRT aficionado, having played and completed that game a lot of times...so I don't think its the sim nature of the game I don't like...except its the retarded implementation of these concepts in NFS PS, which were done so brilliantly in other franchises a long time ago.


 CMR DiRT is not a full sim. it lies between arcade & sims, jus like the NFS PS.

i havent tried PS yet, so i dunno much about its driving physics.

it'll take some time to adjust to this game, thats all.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 4, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> Escape = Screenshot Capture Key in Pro Street


Loltheymad?


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 4, 2007)

^^Yup.Makes me wonder why.


----------



## faraaz (Nov 4, 2007)

@s18000rpm: Would you say Colin McRae Rally 2005 is also a arcade/sim hybrid?? I was really good at that game too...


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 4, 2007)

yup, no doubt on tat. CMR05's a arcade type game only.

get GTR2 / RACE :WTCC or any EA F1 game. that'll give you a clear picture of Simulation racing game.


----------



## faraaz (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh...in that case, I stand corrected. 

Lets just amend my previous statement to say that I don't like the way damage is implemented in NFS PS compared to some other franchises...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 5, 2007)

demo got two levels .. sort of am i right???


----------



## hemant_mathur (Nov 5, 2007)

It's got 2 race modes - Grip and Speed.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Nov 5, 2007)

I installed the demo yesterday. It's almost compatible with old hardware.
I tested the game with 7800 GT and Radeon xPress 1200. Both were playable @1920x1200 & 1280x800. The graphics arent captivating. The sound is 5.1 i think. The game uses it very efficently.

Handling cant be argued at this point 'cause we only have a BMW xxx & Nissan Skyline at our disposal

The HUD on a widescreen resolution seems to be cropped in (it's like Media Player Classic's "Touch Window from Outside")

The developers seemed infulenced by CMR Dirt. (which I wont bother to play) 

Controls/Menus/Options are pretty much the same as Carbon.
3/5.

*img186.imagevenue.com/loc245/th_29316_nfsProStreet003_122_245lo.jpg*img192.imagevenue.com/loc340/th_29329_nfsProStreet018_122_340lo.jpg*img46.imagevenue.com/loc731/th_29335_nfsProStreet038_122_731lo.jpg*img24.imagevenue.com/loc951/th_29336_nfsProStreet049_122_951lo.jpg
*img160.imagevenue.com/loc963/th_29342_nfsProStreet060_122_963lo.jpg

Screens of the Menu were blackened out. No HUD are displayed in the above screens too. Resized from 1920x1200


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 5, 2007)

cool pics buddy.

I had also played and taken screenshot and will upload it and post in this thread today.


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 5, 2007)

Don't get me wrong but I didn't find anything new in Pro Street, lest alone call it a simulation. It all started with Underground, it had every racetype, then they started splitting up the individual types into individual games. Milk .,milk., milk., I tells ya.

But the graphics are getting very neat, no wonder, a case in all modern games. I hate drift and drags, I'm more of a circuit/knockout/sprint type. And when is EA going to provide a decent driver/cockpit view? I guess never....hate racing games without cockpits 

GTR2 ownz!


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 5, 2007)

I think it has the best graphics ever.Waiting for full version!  I can play this game on 8x AA, Highest Details @ 1024 X 1028 res.

I think i made a good choice by purchasing ASUS EN 8600 GT !


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Nov 5, 2007)

@Harry Potter,
Which monitor do u use?


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 5, 2007)

W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> @Harry Potter,
> Which monitor do u use?


I use Samsung SyncMaster 740 N 
It is an LCD Monitor 17"


----------



## MasterMinds (Nov 5, 2007)

Harry Potter said:
			
		

> I think it has the best graphics ever.Waiting for full version!  I can play this game on 8x AA, Highest Details @ 1024 X 1028 res.
> 
> I think i made a good choice by purchasing ASUS EN 8600 GT !


thats a decent gaming solution


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 5, 2007)

MasterMinds said:
			
		

> thats a decent gaming solution


Yes


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 5, 2007)

hitbox.champion said:
			
		

> GTR2 ownz!


 welcome to the club 

btw why is EA not providing a cockpit camera ???

CMR's cockpit rules as of now (but only on high end configs).

EA says NFS PS is more of a sim & then they dont giv a cockpit view 

this PS wil attract more ppl if they giv cockpit view., coz no other game has these latest cars. (2007 BMW M3, Skyline GT-R...)


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 5, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> welcome to the club
> 
> btw why is EA not providing a cockpit camera ???
> 
> ...


Yes, there is a need for cockpit view + the driver needs a change, I mean there is no animation of driver he is just a stationary 2-D picture.
With this graphics, driver animation and cockpit view can make this greatest games of the season!


----------



## shantanu (Nov 5, 2007)

are u guys saying that NFS PRO STRT is a simulation game ?


----------



## MasterMinds (Nov 5, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> welcome to the club
> 
> btw why is EA not providing a cockpit camera ???
> 
> ...


i agree with u but more people like to play with near and far camera view


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 5, 2007)

stationary driver!!!

thats an info for me.

but if you add animated driver, it wil definately take more resource. jus like CMR DiRT

atleast they can put low resolution diver animation, like GTR2. (which runs on my onboard GMA X3000 )


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 5, 2007)

I liked the driver animation in nfs hot pursuit 2. since then no NFS game has Driver Animation.


----------



## Faun (Nov 5, 2007)

Harry Potter said:
			
		

> I liked the driver animation in nfs hot pursuit 2. since then no NFS game has Driver Animation.



I can play the damn NFS HP2 game anyday.

Its the second best to NFS MW.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 5, 2007)

Harry Potter said:
			
		

> I liked the driver animation in nfs hot pursuit 2. since then no NFS game has Driver Animation.


 what animation r u talking of?

coz afaik there's no in-car animation .

====================

is the road texture good?

the pics say its low detailed.


----------



## Faun (Nov 5, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> what animation r u talking of?
> 
> coz afaik there's no in-car animation .
> 
> ...



You can see the inertia effect on Driver. Gearshifting hands are visible.

 Before MW was released, it was my favourite NFS game. Lots of supercars, cops, be the cop mode, neatly designed tracks and awesome graphics (though reflections are not musch realistic). It was a complete makeover.


----------



## amey_dude (Nov 6, 2007)

instead of nfs hp2 i liked nfs pu the most....best game in nfs series i think....it had best driver animations....gameplay...story....graphics (at tht time)....and everything....it was the best....i still have the game installed on my pc....


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 6, 2007)

Best in car animation is of Test Drive Unlimited . It even has cockpit view .Plus one can open/close car windows


----------



## nvidia (Nov 6, 2007)

Has anybody played the game on 8600GT? Can you play it at Highest settings and with 4xAA? Please let me know how many FPS you get in the game..


----------



## hemant_mathur (Nov 6, 2007)

I played it at 1440*900 at all high with 8xAA.. FPS is around 20-25


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 6, 2007)

nvidia8800 said:
			
		

> Has anybody played the game on 8600GT? Can you play it at Highest settings and with 4xAA? Please let me know how many FPS you get in the game..


Yes With highest settings @ 70 hz refresh rate, AA @ 1024 * 1028 res.

ASUS EN 8600 GT is factory overclocked and is much faster than 8600 gt


----------



## bikdel (Nov 7, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> obviously, for any racing game, game pad gives much better control & makes your life a bit easy
> 
> now-a-days GamePads (chinese) cost just 200 buks.
> 
> ...




you mean to say that GAMEPADS with Dual Analog Sticks with Force Feedback cost JUST 200 Bucks??? WTH? 

man if thats so im gonna buy two of em ... 
sick n tired of using the old keyboard...

and for a few games chinese ones will do quite well i guess 

what dya say guys?


----------



## axxo (Nov 7, 2007)

tried the demo on tuesday....again a crap in nfs series...no cockpit/interior takes the reality out of the box...not going to buy this when its out


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 7, 2007)

bikdel said:
			
		

> you mean to say that GAMEPADS with Dual Analog Sticks with Force Feedback cost JUST 200 Bucks??? WTH?
> 
> man if thats so im gonna buy two of em ...
> sick n tired of using the old keyboard...
> ...


 yup, i was talkin of "GAMEPADS with Dual Analog Sticks with Force Feedback cost JUST 200 Bucks" 

i also got two of 'em  good in split screen multiplayer sessions.(CMR04/05)


----------



## Pathik (Nov 7, 2007)

wich brand are they?


----------



## sai_cool (Nov 7, 2007)

chinese brands...

i got a XFX for 500 bucks..


----------



## Chirag (Nov 7, 2007)

Demo suckedddd...


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 7, 2007)

If u want, then u can get a 2-D cockpit for NFS:Most wanted
Click here to download it 
With this tool you can change the camera position . So it's also possible to add a cockpit view.
*NOTE : THIS DOES NOT ADD IN-CAR DRIVING ANIMATION*.So the steering wheel would not move  but you can get cockpit view .



			
				axxo said:
			
		

> tried the demo on tuesday....again a crap in nfs series...no cockpit/interior takes the reality out of the box...not going to buy this when its out


Who knows???? There can be a cockpit view in FULL Version?????


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 7, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> wich brand are they?


 dilong.



			
				HP said:
			
		

> Who knows???? There can be a cockpit view in FULL Version?????



nope. no in-car camera in PS.

already confirmed.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 7, 2007)

nfs is the sole game where the cars are made up of rock solid material.which never gets deformed when collided with other objects.only the glasses get smashed.


----------



## nvidia (Nov 7, 2007)

quan chi said:
			
		

> nfs is the sole game where the cars are made up of rock solid material.which never gets deformed when collided with other objects.only the glasses get smashed.


I think PS has better Physics..


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 7, 2007)

quan chi said:
			
		

> nfs is the sole game where the cars are made up of rock solid material.which never gets deformed when collided with other objects.only the glasses get smashed.


That doesnt happen in Pro Street


----------



## axxo (Nov 7, 2007)

Harry Potter said:
			
		

> If u want, then u can get a 2-D cockpit for NFS:Most wanted
> Click here to download it
> With this tool you can change the camera position . So it's also possible to add a cockpit view.
> *NOTE : THIS DOES NOT ADD IN-CAR DRIVING ANIMATION*.So the steering wheel would not move  but you can get cockpit view .
> ...



dude am not asking for 1960 comdore kinda mod...cant they provide basic decent porsche 2000 interiors for current games that makes the gameplay more realistic.

100% sure - Demo reflects full version..


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 7, 2007)

When I played NFS Most wanted Demo, i was shocked that the game didn't include in car driver animation or a cockpit view.I thought it is demo then I purchased nfs mw and was sad that it did not contain cockpit. same for carbon.Hope there is cockpit in Full version of PS


			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> nope. no in-car camera in PS.
> 
> already confirmed.


When was it confirmed? any source/proof?

When I played NFS Most wanted Demo, i was shocked that the game didn't include in car driver animation or a cockpit view.I thought it is demo then I purchased nfs mw and was sad that it did not contain cockpit. same for carbon.Hope there is cockpit in Full version of PS


			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> nope. no in-car camera in PS.
> 
> already confirmed.


When was it confirmed that full version of Pro Street doent have cockpit view? any source/proof?


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 7, 2007)

PROOF ::: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=527274&postcount=82


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Nov 7, 2007)

The Best gamepad i have Used till now is the Xbox 360 game pad . Wired version comes for Rs 1200(palika price) n works both on PC n Xbox 360  . Wireless version omes for Rs 1900 , but u need to buy MS Dongle to work with the PC(although dongle can support up to four controllers simultaneously so is a good investment if u want to play a lot)

Also , the best part is that MS Has started made PC Game Pad standardization , what this means is that newer games from most vendors will come preconfigured for the Xbox 360 controller on PC , so you can just plug in the controller and start playing without any configuration .


----------



## bikdel (Nov 8, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> i also got two of 'em  good in split screen multiplayer sessions.(CMR04/05)



you mean to say the NFS Split Screen 2-player option on the same computer, don't you?... 

I havent tried it with NFS Most Wanted and i would want to play mostly MW with the gamepad... 

hows it? tried it with MW?...


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 8, 2007)

bikdel said:
			
		

> you mean to say the NFS Split Screen 2-player option on the same computer, don't you?...
> 
> I havent tried it with NFS Most Wanted and i would want to play mostly MW with the gamepad...
> 
> hows it? tried it with MW?...


 split screen = nfs 2  or colin mcrae rally 04 or 05.

i completed mw wit gamepad, nice experience, & was playing GTR2 wit it (simulation game)


----------



## bikdel (Nov 8, 2007)

ohh. no split screen in NFS except the good old NFS 2 ?

pooh..

anyways NFS 2 isnt bad.. i enjoyed 3 years with it and can even today spend lota time palying it...
i liked its handling via keyboard... much easier than NFS 5 or Xpand Rally Xtreme..

played Xpand Rally Xtreme?.. i love it..


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 8, 2007)

i hated its engine sound , car gfx. 

other than that, the gameplay was good, better than cmr.


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 8, 2007)

bikdel said:
			
		

> ohh. no split screen in NFS except the good old NFS 2 ?
> 
> pooh..


Spilt screen is also in NFS 3 - hot pursuit


----------



## blackleopard92 (Nov 8, 2007)

i tried the nsfps demo.. and i hate to say it.. it's the worst demo i have played.
I own a AMD 3000+, 1gb Ram, 7300GT system, and the game gives a max of 20 FPS(fraps) on vista with everything turned low at 640x480.  I can' t comment on gameplay yet as the game hardly runs, but from whatever i played, the game hardly gets any adrenaline flow giong.. just plain bland racing.
I tried installing it on XP but the demo simply crashes to the desktop and the visual studio debugger  comes up.. totally pathetic show.
Hopefully, the retail version would have solved many performance issues that seem to haunt this demo.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 8, 2007)

NFSPS: Race Day Vibe Featurette [23MB]


----------



## Goten (Nov 10, 2007)

blackleopard92 said:
			
		

> i tried the nsfps demo.. and i hate to say it.. it's the worst demo i have played.
> I own a AMD 3000+, 1gb Ram, 7300GT system, and the game gives a max of 20 FPS(fraps) on vista with everything turned low at 640x480.  I can' t comment on gameplay yet as the game hardly runs, but from whatever i played, the game hardly gets any adrenaline flow giong.. just plain bland racing.
> I tried installing it on XP but the demo simply crashes to the desktop and the visual studio debugger  comes up.. totally pathetic show.
> Hopefully, the retail version would have solved many performance issues that seem to haunt this demo.



I have Pro street on XP n its not crashing.

Graphics are awesome.

Do try changing them.

Peace~~~!


----------



## bikdel (Nov 11, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> i hated its engine sound , car gfx.
> 
> other than that, the gameplay was good, better than cmr.




well in almost all RALLY games ive played, the car GFX are never too good... not upto the mark... but if you use the other cars available then it looks awsome...

its more due to cars and colours than due to the gfx engine of the game.. 

car sound seems easy on ears... it sounds good on a 5.1  though im not really able to concentrate on sound while playing...


BTW pro street demo is out since long and there is hardly anyone who has posted Screenshots.. n im dying out to see some FULL SIZE screenshots...

what about you... do post some screenshots... wont you?


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 11, 2007)

^dude, i cant, coz i'm away frm my PC, even if i had the demo it cud't hav run it (GMA X3000 gfx. ).

about Xtreme Rally, i was also talking  of the car visuals only, the environment & stages are superb. 8) , its just these non-licensed cars (replica's) with below standard engine sounds, that keeps me away frm it.


----------



## bikdel (Nov 11, 2007)

^^


yeah ... i mean just look at those car body deformations.. NFS coudnt ever reach that level... i mean you have wheels going off and bumpers falling and then suddenly you have to drive a cart rather than a car 

and it really effects car performance.... though id say its overdone a bit...


anywyas im stopping here... its going wayyy off topic!!


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 12, 2007)

Just 2 days left for release ! 
guyz will u purchase it or not>? I will becoz of graphics


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 12, 2007)

Harry Potter said:
			
		

> Just 2 days left for release !
> guyz will u purchase it or not>? I will becoz of graphics



You will buy nfs ps just because its graphics are good?


----------



## hemant_mathur (Nov 13, 2007)

Gameplay > Graphics.


----------



## Faun (Nov 13, 2007)

hemant_mathur said:
			
		

> Gameplay > Graphics.


ftw


----------



## Dipen01 (Nov 13, 2007)

IMO both are important Gameplay and Graphics..The only gain can me made by proper contribution of both.. Say you have awesome gameplay but stupid graphics or vice versa, it wont really help..

In case of Pro Street.. its too hard to determine anything just based on Demo.. Even i didnt like the handling at the moment.. Graphics are ok at the best.. not good than Most Wanted in my opinion..

Lets see what the real game offers..


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 13, 2007)

nfs ps graphics are good and gameplay is also good.but 1 thing i dont like is there is no cockpit view+no driver animation.

PS. if they want to avoid driver animation then they should change glass color to black as in NFS2,3, (also midtown madness)


----------



## shyamno (Nov 14, 2007)

Need for speed Pro Street ....is out ??(any version)....

I just saw that they are available over the net...have EA sports released it ???


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 14, 2007)

shyamno said:
			
		

> Need for speed Pro Street ....is out ??(any version)....
> 
> I just saw that they are available over the net...have EA sports released it ???


 Yes its out, u can get pirated version. BUT i hate piracy so i will wait till orignal comes.
BTW, its EA Games releasing not EA Sports


----------



## shyamno (Nov 14, 2007)

Yeah ...it should be EA Games....my mistake....will it be out ..by midnight...on all versions..


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 15, 2007)

shyamno said:
			
		

> Yeah ...it should be EA Games....my mistake....will it be out ..by midnight...on all versions..


 yes,its out! btw it may take few days to come in india....maybe...

offtopic: u on home ul 900?


----------



## GeekyBoy (Nov 15, 2007)

Go here: www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest

If you want to know if NFS ProStreet will run on your PC or not.


----------



## navino87 (Nov 15, 2007)

Now playing NFS PRO STREET... The game is awesome... any other digitians played??? post ur comment...


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 16, 2007)

*NFS PS: ProStreet Demo Expander*
A Demo Expander for the demo of Need for Speed ProStreet was published at NFSNation. With this handy tool you can unlock the following features for the ProStreet Demo:

Features:
- Drive in one of the AI cars including the Cuda, Evo, M3, and RX7
- Race around a few extra test tracks
- Windowed mode
- Skip all introduction screens and jump right into the game 

 NFS PS: Downloads


----------



## CyCo (Nov 16, 2007)

Read the reviews at Gamespot and IGN .. I concur with most of their descriptions .. The graphics sux .. The new Nitro sux .. The damage is not much at all ...


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 16, 2007)

what does it mean? ?
Colin rally dirt wins????

^^@cyco : damage happens in extreme speed when u hit the mountains @ high speed............


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Nov 17, 2007)

DEMO

The only thing I was able to manage is crash at "high" speeds mostly into poles, road side uneven lands n flipped .

Need For Speed - Pro Street is as expected by EA. another commercial release

@s18000rpm,
thx 4 demo expndr link!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 17, 2007)

got the full version.
will post screenies soon
mann!this game is very very boring.
gfx r not so gud.
overall 5/10


----------



## nish_higher (Nov 18, 2007)

^ it isnt available yet in the stores here.or is it?
i got my hands on the game so i installed it.
here's a screenie in the highest settings but on a poor monitor that has a highest res of 1280.
i'll post few more with a better monitor soon.
*img152.imageshack.us/img152/6404/16116525zi3.th.jpg

at first i thought of buying it but after having a look--i'd rather play carbon\mw

my rating-4\10
quite simply this is EA's own version of Juiced with some facelifts and tweaks.


----------



## nvidia (Nov 18, 2007)

^^Was that.. PRO STREET??
Are you playing it at ulta low?? 
0.000000001/10 if you have taken that screen shot at ultra high settings.
1/10 if you have taken that screen shot at low settings.
I expected more out of Pro Street. (


----------



## nish_higher (Nov 18, 2007)

currently i m using 2*7950gtx on a lg crt monitor.playing the game at the highest possible settings.i mean all high detail thats possible in the options.yeah thats 0.00000000000001/10.
lemme post some more screenies.whatever it is and despite carbon sucked to the limit as ppl said-this is the worst race game i've ever seen.even test drive is 10\10 when compared to this


----------



## nvidia (Nov 18, 2007)

NFS 2 was better than this.(exaggerating)
Its the worst NFS game ever.
0/10.
I wont classify it as a game.


----------



## nish_higher (Nov 18, 2007)

^ u too have a good card.try the demo

here are 4 more screenies from a drag race-
*img248.imageshack.us/img248/1015/35335593wz8.th.jpg
*img254.imageshack.us/img254/2537/49257799zf9.th.jpg
*img263.imageshack.us/img263/4274/49528964rb6.th.jpg
*img254.imageshack.us/img254/4226/55285236tj0.th.jpg

*things i noticed-*
1.no storyline
2.closed tracks so no wandering (no free roam)
3.no nitrous recharging-only 2 times u can use nitrous.maybe later in the game there's an option to do that but not when u start it.
4.cars dont have a good handling
5.who said it was hd??
6.its all about driving only to earn points and experience-nothing more than that.
7.ther's no motion blur (whatever happened when u r at high speeds) like in Mw/carbon.
8.in drag u see only 1 opponent while u race 6\8 of them

thats it.uninstalled.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Nov 18, 2007)

who made this? Electronic Arts, Canada(?).


----------



## nish_higher (Nov 18, 2007)

posted more screens above + my review
by the way if there's a way to take screens from a hdtv tell me and i'll post them here.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 18, 2007)

even midtown madness is better than this one.
poor gfx.
poor gameplay.
is nfs ps a game??


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Nov 18, 2007)

I wonder why was this made. Maybe they had pressure from the Auto Giants to push their car releases for the new year. Or the game was made just in passing, like one creates a power point prensentation just for fun and from what i gather from nish_higher's review it wasnt fun for anyone else.


----------



## nish_higher (Nov 18, 2007)

maybe they made a simulator for those auto giants and when it didn't work they decided to make a game out of it.


----------



## nvidia (Nov 18, 2007)

This is the worst game ever. My friend put this game for download in 3 cyber cafes..lol..
Im going tell him to cancel the downloads



			
				nish_higher said:
			
		

> ^ u too have a good card.try the demo


I need to download it.. 
I have just 1GB download pm.. So im not going to download it. My friend is downloading the game i told him to cancel the download. Im never going to run this crappy game on my comp.


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 18, 2007)

Pro street is the crappiest game in the NFS series. 

EA ruined the game by changing its genre to simulation type.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 18, 2007)

@nvidia 8800 -if u r talking abt DLing the full game then u r talking something illegal.


----------



## nvidia (Nov 18, 2007)

^^Oops... Sorry guys..


----------



## nish_higher (Nov 18, 2007)

its not available in stores yet.but its on ebay.thats where i got it from (not my purchase)
also someone is providing the serial only for 1000rupees+optional original game dvd  so if u have a copy of the game u can use the serial to make it legit.and that seller has a good rep.


----------



## [xubz] (Nov 18, 2007)

^ Original will cost just Rs.950! (as with all EA published games, like HL2: Orange box, FIFA 08, Crysis). So just wait!


----------



## nish_higher (Nov 18, 2007)

i am happy to use my friend's copy for a review.the game really suks so i'm not playing it.so i m not buying.gonna save for gears of war.


----------



## vish786 (Nov 18, 2007)

will pro street run little smoothly on this config ?
AMD Athlon 3000+(single procy)
fx 5200
ram 512


----------



## [xubz] (Nov 18, 2007)

^ Maybe at lowest settings.


----------



## bikdel (Nov 18, 2007)

yeah.. @ 800x600 with everything low... tried the demo with my fx 5200


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 18, 2007)

thoughts from a nfsunlimited.net/forum member



> *Fact is, this NFS contains a lot of the things old fans of the game have been asking for. * (exactly 8) ) When I say old fans, I mean fans of the original game idea, pre-Underground. Customization was not a big thing, neither was free roam, nor a story line; the purpose of the game was pure racing. It was a way for people who would never drive high-powered cars to experience something they never will outside of the game universe. Fact is, customization, free roam, or a story mode are not essential to have a good racing game. Now, I know my opinion will be hotly contested by others, but what does that matter?



i guess i'll be enjoying this game


----------



## nish_higher (Nov 18, 2007)

^ the idea of the game is too good no doubt.but the thing is they just couldn't come up with something promising.pre underground games like PU and HP 2 were based on the same idea and i played them time after time.this might b another sequel to them but isnt quite interesting.also if people were to use this game to fulfil their dreams of high end cars why is the handling like driving on ice? 
but thats my opinion.i advice u try the demo first if u wanna buy the game.


----------



## xbonez (Nov 19, 2007)

if its simulation racing is similar to that of NFS PU, then it should be fun


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Nov 20, 2007)

Then the verdict remains : MW > Carbon > PS ?


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 20, 2007)

^You are right


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 20, 2007)

BlackBerry7100g said:
			
		

> Then the verdict remains : MW > Carbon > PS ?


 c'mon man, carbon > PS 

it cant be tat bad.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Nov 20, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> c'mon man, carbon > PS
> 
> it cant be tat bad.


Yes , it's that Bad .

Specially on my 360 , in which the animation looks superb and the intro movie's good too , but the gameplay is TOTAL CRAP !


----------



## Pathik (Nov 20, 2007)

And IMO MW > Carbon.


----------



## faraaz (Nov 20, 2007)

I agree...MW >>>>>>> Carbon ~> PS ...

Of course, if you expand the comparison, then you get:

MW >> NFSUG2 >>>> NFSU >>>>> Carbon ~> PS ...

This franchise has gone down the drain...


----------



## sandy_bhai (Nov 20, 2007)

I have P4 2.4ghz
nvidia 6600
and 1.25 gb ram

will it run on my config


----------



## deathvirus_me (Nov 20, 2007)

Don't even bother .. this game redefines crappiness !!!


----------



## faraaz (Nov 20, 2007)

@sandy bhai: No it will not run...I mean, if you turn everything off, you might be able to get it to run at some 5-6 fps but its not worth playing at all...I have a comparable config with a faster CPU...doesn't run on my laptop at all...


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 20, 2007)

*PC:
1UP: 8.0


PS2:
Gamespot: 6.5

PS3: 
1UP: 8.5
IGN: 6.8
Game Informer: 7
Yahoo Games: 4.5/5


Wii:
Gamespot: 6.5*

Xbox360:*
TeamXBOX: 9 (Editor's Choice)
1UP: 8.5
Gamespot: 7.0
IGN: 6.8
Yahoo Games: 4.5/5*

And while Yahoo says "EA completely overhauled the Need for Speed franchise to create what is arguably the best game in the series", GameSpot on the other hands thinks "What it all boils down to is that without the story, cop chases, and open world of the last two Need for Speed games, ProStreet is just another racing game".

Two completely different ways to look at the NFS series and thus completely different scores.

www.nfsunlimited.net

==========================


> *Re: ProStreet: First Reviews*
> 
> by Python_S on Fri 16 Nov, 2007 2:30 pm
> 
> ...


source


----------



## iMav (Nov 20, 2007)

but atleast its abv average in all reviews  and not being bashed like carbon


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 20, 2007)

well carbon was bad and this seems to be worse.I am happy with my MW,Here I come my fully upgraded Fiat punto!!


----------



## faraaz (Nov 20, 2007)

Well, to be honest, IGN & Gamespot are the only ones in that list who know what they are talking about. Yahoo Games?? Seriously dude...you had to search a lot to find a site giving high scores, didnt you?? And considering the kind of scores IGN & Gamespot hand out all the time, anything below a 8.0 is horribly bad...


----------



## nvidia (Nov 20, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> well carbon was bad and this seems to be worse.I am happy with my MW,Here I come my fully upgraded Fiat punto!!


Youre right.
NFS MW is the best NFS game released so far...


----------



## Faun (Nov 20, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> well carbon was bad and this seems to be worse.I am happy with my MW,Here I come my fully upgraded Fiat punto!!


a punto to drive in MW ???
U didnt like any other cars ?



Gamer rankings gave 73% to NFS PS

Its a really low score compared to Most Wanted.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 20, 2007)

man have you ever tried driving a fully upgraded punto in MW?Its very cool it feels like you're floating in air as soon as you reach a speed close to 150mph.The feel is amazing.Its fun.


----------



## Faun (Nov 20, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> man have you ever tried driving a fully upgraded punto in MW?Its very cool it feels like you're floating in air as soon as you reach a speed close to 150mph.The feel is amazing.Its fun.


Hav you tried dodge SRT fully upgraded. Lambo Gallardo fully upgraded. SLR fully upgraded. EVO fully upgraded. BMW M3 fully upgraded(no it cant be ugraded). Camaro SS

I hav tried them all. I suggest u to try them as the game was meant to play with them as you advance in game.

Btw my top speed was about 191MPH with lambo Gallardo


----------



## xbonez (Nov 20, 2007)

my fave car in MW and carbon was the murcielago. rock solid stability. sticks to the road, and instant acceleration...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 20, 2007)

@T159:dude I have completed that game a million times and I have had all the cars you mentioned but I just can't the feel of floating in any of the cars you mentioned(they are very stable).So its more like personal favourite..the name is cool too punto!!.lolzz.


----------



## Faun (Nov 20, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> @T159:dude I have completed that game a million times and I have had all the cars you mentioned but I just can't the feel of floating in any of the cars you mentioned(they are very stable).So its more like personal favourite..the name is cool too punto!!.lolzz.


 k i will try this one when i install MW again

And Dodge SRT was the twitchiest car in MW. Handling was bad until u drives it like a badass driver.

Gallardo was the most stable car in MW.


----------



## faraaz (Nov 20, 2007)

My favourite car(s) in MW were all the Porsches...Carrera GT was just insane at top end, and the 911 Turbo etc were good too...


----------



## Faun (Nov 20, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> My favourite car(s) in MW were all the Porsches...Carrera GT was just insane at top end, and the 911 Turbo etc were good too...



I liked Caymen, it was fun esacping thorugh the tiniest spaces from the barricades

But for kicking cops a** (those SUVs) SLR was just the right choice to fly'em to elysian fields.


----------



## xbonez (Nov 20, 2007)

Just finished  Pro Street Demo and wrote a short review to it. do take some time read it.



> Well, I finally finished the NFS Pro Street Demo Version. Yeah I know it is a bit late considering that the full version has been released a couple of days back, but anyways… The first thing that comes to mind is that the demo is rather short, but with the full version out already, I won’t slam them for that. As for the gameplay, it isn’t all that bad as some review sites have bashed it.



read rest of the review HERE


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 21, 2007)

NFSPS Review by PC IGN

*pc.ign.com/articles/836/836799p1.html
*pc.ign.com/articles/836/836799p2.html


----------



## xbonez (Nov 21, 2007)

actually, the demo wasn't all that bad (i'm still to play the full ver.). some people said that PS really sucks, redefines crappiness etc. but it was good on the whole


----------



## techno_funky (Nov 21, 2007)

Dloaded the demo last night , I am playing @1400x900 res .... and well I am kinda likking it .... looking forward to buy the whole version 

*img61.imageshack.us/img61/8437/zomigawdcx5.th.jpg


----------



## bikdel (Nov 21, 2007)

So whats the Verdict?? Buy it or Not buy it???


----------



## sivarap (Nov 21, 2007)

@bikdel....Download it......well...I meant the demo...


----------



## xbonez (Nov 21, 2007)

jokes apart, if u're into racing games, i'd say buy it


----------



## hemant_mathur (Nov 21, 2007)

The game lags a bit in races. I am playing at 1440*900 at all high with AA turned off.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Nov 21, 2007)

Roadrash best ever Racing still 

j/k

Demo looked nice so I may get this one


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 21, 2007)

*Xbox 360 cheats for Noobs!*

for those who need codes 
got to enter code mode and enter 
'"CASHMONEY" you get $10,000

"SAFETYNET" for repair markers

" HORSEPOWER " for engine upgrade holla if you need more.

source


----------



## bikdel (Nov 21, 2007)

do we get keyboards to put cheats in Xbox?... sorry havent used one 

but i have played on PS 3 and didnt think games support Kb input in consoles too


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 21, 2007)

Lol Gamepad


----------



## Dishant (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*

nfs prostreet is fabulous,......the races r rocking.i'm just lovin' it


----------



## nvidia (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*



			
				Dishant said:
			
		

> nfs prostreet is fabulous,......the races r rocking.i'm just lovin' it


Are you serious???
Have you tried any NFS title before??


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: Need For Speed .. Its Coming !*



			
				Dishant said:
			
		

> nfs prostreet is fabulous,......the races r rocking.i'm just lovin' it


 
are u jocking..????
Did u have played NFS MW or any other series...
first play and then comment.....
then u will understand.


----------



## nvidia (Nov 22, 2007)

I agree with Vaibavtek..
If you have played NFS MW then youll know which is the best NFS game


----------



## xbonez (Nov 22, 2007)

i have played NFS MW, carbon and evry other NFS title. yet i'd say the best id NFS PU. the worst IMHO is NFS High stakes. NFS MW and HP were gud too


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 22, 2007)

proceed and vote in:

Best NFS Game


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 22, 2007)

> This game is quite good, i turned off speech and world lighting effect or something and i like it , it gets better and better as you advance.


source

try it.

those who say this game sucks, what are you guys using, to play ?

keyboard, or gamepad/steering wheel?

if keyboard, then its obvious that the game will be punishing, as its part sim.

try plying cmr04/05 or gtr2 wit keyboard & you'll say they too suck.



this game has Autobahn in it!! , dont you guys wana race in it?

btw whats the progress (%) you guys made, so far?


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 22, 2007)

I will try the full version of this game later.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 22, 2007)

*Need for Speed™ ProStreet Collector's Edition Upgrade*

Requires a full installation of Need for Speed ProStreet and an internet connection to play.
The Need for Speed ProStreet Collector’s Edition features:

* Five exclusive cars - the '01 Acura Integra LS, '05 Acura NSX, '06 Lexus IS350, '06 Audi RS4 and the '06 Pontiac Solstice GXP to complete your ultimate car collection.
* Extend your racing experience - Four additional career race days.
* Visit www.needforspeed.com for more info.


but the code *collectorsed&* unlocks all Collectors Edition features in the regular game. 


& unlocks the 4 new career racedays too 

EA looting its customers... as usual.


----------



## xbonez (Nov 22, 2007)

^^rofl


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 22, 2007)

lolsss.

EA looting again.rofl.


----------



## blackleopard92 (Nov 22, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> this game has Autobahn in it!! , dont you guys wana race in it?


Autobahn!! from NFSU days? it and zone industrille were the most amazing tracks i have ever raced on... PU's strength was their tracks.. simply amazing.. all of them


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2007)

blackleopard92 said:
			
		

> Autobahn!! from NFSU days? it and zone industrille were the most amazing tracks i have ever raced on... PU's strength was their tracks.. simply amazing.. all of them


u played NFS HP2, it has some good tracks too


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 23, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> EA looting its customers... as usual.


They cant loot you though because you don't pay


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 23, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> u played NFS HP2, it has some good tracks too


  PU was the only title with real life tracks (almost).
& the last NFS with day & night track.




			
				blackleopard92 said:
			
		

> Autobahn!! from NFSU days? it and zone industrille were the most amazing tracks i have ever raced on... PU's strength was their tracks.. simply amazing.. all of them


 yup. 

my fav. are 
#1 - Corsica
#2 - Autobahn
#3 - Scwarzwald
#4 - Monaco #3 


*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/1/1a/NFS_Porsche_Unleashed.jpg/250px-NFS_Porsche_Unleashed.jpg

=====================================
=====================================

*img137.imageshack.us/img137/2551/opabatofr4.th.jpg

McLaren F1, Veyron  in "cars" folder.


----------



## techno_funky (Nov 23, 2007)

Is it available in the Stores (legally) yet ?


----------



## bikdel (Nov 23, 2007)

> my fav. are
> #1 - Corsica
> #2 - Autobahn
> #3 - Scwarzwald
> #4 - Monaco #3



well I loved monaco no. 3 the most...  n I still enjoy playing NFS PU too  

offtopic: what's Your age s18000rpm ? just kurious


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 23, 2007)

@techno_funky: Yes, it is available.

@bikdel: 24


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Nov 23, 2007)

Just played NFS Cabron: 

1. Visuals and Audio are decent.

2. Game Play is a BIG CRAP


----------



## bikdel (Nov 23, 2007)

@ third eye...

man i thought that i would start hating video games once i cross 20, now i have someone who plays pc games though hes 24 

hehe


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 23, 2007)

You know the average age of game players is 30 in USA.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 23, 2007)

bikdel said:
			
		

> @ third eye...
> 
> man i thought that i would start hating video games once i cross 20, now i have someone who plays pc games though hes 24
> 
> hehe


 well i played my first PC game in 2000 only , before that i gamed on 8 bit console, i still play those console games,  nostalgia effect 

in gaming, age plays very little part 

as you get older, the games become better (obviously), & there's that urge to try them & beat them. 8)


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Nov 23, 2007)

I am 26 and playing PC games from 1997


----------



## bikdel (Nov 23, 2007)

glad to know that...

was feeling that one day im gonna wake up, on my 20th birthday and kick out all the game cds/dvds that i have with me


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 23, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> You know the average age of game players is 30 in USA.


 
My age 14...

but completed many game link POP : Warrior Within , Cricket 2007, Doom 3, Hitman : Codename 47, Age Of Mythology + titans expanison, AOE III etc etc etc etc


----------



## faraaz (Nov 23, 2007)

My age is 21...been gaming on PC and Playstation 1 since I was 11...


----------



## iMav (Nov 23, 2007)

stop boasting guys we all hav been playing since the time we first saw comp games ... pop; paratroopers etc ...


----------



## bikdel (Nov 23, 2007)

yeah.. played too much of dave, sega games earlier... 

i initially loved those consoles wih ROM cartridges... had almost all games released for it.. then suddenly it was useless n jumped to PC for games


----------



## iMav (Nov 23, 2007)

just saw the vdos and review on star sports .... they gave the game an 89% overall rating .... it does seem good .... atleast their back to true nfs and off the story telling


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 23, 2007)

i give

NFS PS : 60% rating.
NFS MW : 99% rating


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 23, 2007)

^i jus wanna kno, how you rate? (your rating system)

i mean, gameplay, detailing.... blah blah blah.

dunno why MW is liked soooo much, if its about cops, then let me tell you, it gets _______ boring after a while, the cops in MW are faaaaaar more easy to tackle, when compared with HP2.

in HP2, just 2-3 cops r enuf to bust (y)our rear end.

dont talk of gfx., as gfx obviously will improve with time.

------------------

i personally liked it for its Top cars (list), voice acting (cop radio) & story (ending).

hated it for lots of reason- few of them-
-a Super car getting owned by punk cars like Punto, Golf GT 
-Super Heavy AI Drivers, we cant push them off road, but they can SHOVE us out 
-Very quick AI drivers, when they crash out & fall waaay back, they can accelerate like rocket & catch us under 15seconds , that is when we're goin FLATOUT.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 23, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ^i jus wanna kno, how you rate? (your rating system)


 
I played the game and rated.
it is my raitng not seen in any site.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 23, 2007)

i want to know how you rated the game.

i mean for 
gameplay = how much rating
story = how much rating
Cars = ?
gfx. = ?
...

i rate NFS PU like this...
gfx = 7 (for its time, it was the MW )
gameplay = 10 (especially Factory Driver Missions & Club Racing)
detailing = 10 (manual on/off lights/turn indicators ; doors, hoods... open, you can go in/out, in-car driver animation, *Parts Description*...)
Tracks = 9 (best combo yet, wit day & night tracks)
Cars = 10 awesome even if the game had only Porsche's. evry car differed in perfomance & handling.
Story (factory driver) = 10 , just superb, especially when you race with the chick  )

overall 9.3 / 10


----------



## xbonez (Nov 23, 2007)

i agree with s18, MW is over rated. it was gud but definitely not soooo gud. according to me PU and HP were much better. PU was a revolutionarily gud. i could even play it now without getting bored or feelign the gfx is outdated.



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> -Very quick AI drivers, when they crash out & fall waaay back, they can accelerate like rocket & catch us under 15seconds , that is when we're goin FLATOUT.



that would be because Catch-up must be enabled. in this case, they catch up immediately driving at superhuman speeds. similarly, if u get left waaaaaaay behind, they start driving super-slow. it is to keep the game exciting


----------



## bikdel (Nov 23, 2007)

isnt Prosche Unleashed the 5th installment in NFS title?... just wanted to ask...


----------



## blackleopard92 (Nov 23, 2007)

bikdel said:
			
		

> isnt Prosche Unleashed the 5th installment in NFS title?... just wanted to ask...


YEs!
there were two iterations, Porsche Unleashed for US markets, and Porsche 2000 for UK ones. They both were same ofcourse.

And even i don't understand why people like MW soo much, it doesn't have to replability of PU. I hardly feel for the cars in MW, UG, HP2, unlike PU, where u started loving your cars as u progress through the game.


----------



## techno_funky (Nov 24, 2007)

bikdel said:
			
		

> glad to know that...
> 
> was feeling that one day im gonna wake up, on my 20th birthday and kick out all the game cds/dvds that i have with me



**Throws a smelly sock at bikdel ... Waky waky!!**



			
				Third Eye said:
			
		

> @techno_funky: Yes, it is available.



**Gets up runs down ... only to realise its 12:19 AM ... **


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 24, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> i want to know how you rated the game.
> 
> i mean for
> gameplay = how much rating
> ...


 
Hi Friends,

I doesnot know that it is the correct form of rating or not but I used this process

For NFS MW:-

gameplay = 9/10
story = 10/10
Cars = 9/10
gfx. = 9/10
tracks = 9/10

It is my thought.

therefore:-

gameplay + story + cars + gfx. + tracks
--------------------------------------- X 100
Total marks

As we take out percentage.

9+10+9+9+9
---------------- X 100 = 97%
Or 97% = 9.7 /10

Hope it helps...!!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 24, 2007)

^ dont get me wrong.

jus wanted to know how you rated the game. thats all .


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 24, 2007)

I had already said it is my own thought.
I just played the game and written what I think....


----------



## iMav (Nov 24, 2007)

@s18 good to see that some 1 beleives that mw is over rated  i thought i was the only 1 who felt that way .... however seeing the trailers of ps on star sports i doo like the tracks in the game


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah NFS MW is overrated in Digit Forum.


----------



## nish_higher (Nov 24, 2007)

hey i got my copy yesterday-a 360 version.so after throwing a couple hrs into it i wanna this add to the review---
1.u play as ryan cooper no matter what u choose as ur profile name
2.the online mode *(PC)* is the best so far 
3.when u turn ur speed reduces automatically-very frequently down to 30-thats just poor
4.the roads look good but not the tracks.also the damage is much better in NFS 4
in the end its a good timepass IF you have original one and a internet connection-so go buy it if u want.its in the stores.

++ i was wondering if u ppl cud limit this thread to pro street coz there's another thread to fight on which game is the best in all.


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> Yeah NFS MW is overrated in Digit Forum.


lol...the game is quite engaging with cop chases.

Cops AI is the best thing in MW.


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 24, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> lol...the game is quite engaging with cop chases.
> 
> Cops AI is the best thing in MW.



I liked Hot Pursuit 2 Cops' AI.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Nov 24, 2007)

well.. i played the game.. the pc version.. man its awesome.. i dunno if any of u guys played it.. i got it thro the reliable source.. for free  torrents hehe.. the installation takes about 8GB space.. well the game ran flawless in my rig.. Pentium Dual core 3.02 with 2GB ddr 2 667Mhz and XFX7300GT 256MB.. i tried it in high settings.. 800X600X70Hz refresh..  with 2X AA and all details high.. il post a few screen shots..


*img256.imageshack.us/img256/2890/img1nt6.th.jpg

*img256.imageshack.us/img256/2909/img2fj5.th.jpg

*img256.imageshack.us/img256/7265/img3dd6.th.jpg

*img206.imageshack.us/img206/1277/img4nl1.th.jpg


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 24, 2007)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> i got it thro the reliable source.. for free  *torrents* hehe


 

edit this before u are banned as it is against forum rules.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Nov 24, 2007)

i don see a reason for it to be banned i am not giving the link to download.. i mean all of us know that it is out there.. i have not discussed about gettin the pirated stuff or anything.. i read thro the following n feel i havent gone beyond it.. 



> Do not post/discuss/link to anything related to hacking / warez / cracks / pornography, etc. Piracy, and anything related to it is not allowed on this forum. Exchange / sale of pirated software / music / games / movies, etc., is forbidden.



i have not posted or discssed or given link to any of the pirated stuff  nor i exchange it


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> I liked Hot Pursuit 2 Cops' AI.


 All they try to do is to spin u round by hitting side of the rear bumper.It feels difficult cuz handling of car is not easy in HP2.

But in MW they can form rolling barricade and thats something rare to think of, try to hear their conversation,its damn realistic.
Heat level adds to the exictement, ever made it to Copter pursuit.


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah i know cops conversations is realistic.


----------



## xbonez (Nov 24, 2007)

@bharath : u ran it at 800x600, 2x AA and everything high on a 7300GT :O i have a X1600 PRO and had to put everything at low-medium to get playable FPS on the demo


----------



## iMav (Nov 24, 2007)

guys wat screen reso wud a qx6600 & 2gig ram with 8800gt wud this game run on with high settings  any1


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 24, 2007)

^^highest possible,8800gt is a monstor!.

par ye system specs hai kiski?


----------



## iMav (Nov 24, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> par ye system specs hai kiski?


 general knowledge k liye pouch raha tha .... i thought some1 mustv tried it or some1s fren mustv tried it so asked


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 24, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> All they try to do is to spin u round by hitting side of the rear bumper.It feels difficult cuz handling of car is not easy in HP2.


ya, to avoid that spin was the biggest thing in hp2

lol, jus 2 cops wer enuf to  ____ the race for good.


> But in MW they can form rolling barricade and thats something rare to think of, try to hear their conversation,its damn realistic.
> Heat level adds to the exictement, ever made it to Copter pursuit.


rolling barricade isawesome, but once you figure out how to own the cops, it becomes really easy. i mean really easy.

i hate the way the heat level advances after when you're at #4 or #3 spot.

its just too quick & cop chases are so damn repetitive.

do this, to race a BL member, dont jump from the BL menu, drive all the way to the spot, on the way you'll get chased by cops few times.

----

15-20 cops arent enuf to take us down in MW, thats jus sick. 
but 2-3 cops wud giv us the hibidy jibidys in hp2

cop only damage was also not justified.

didnt understand the concept of pursuit breakers, we crash a BIG Water tank, Doughnut...  on cops  wont it kill 'em

-----------------------------------------------------
=========================================
anyways back to PS.

good that there's no cop in this game, cos if it was included, then game wud become boring (MW, Carbon,PS=break for cops, nfs12=maybe ok for cop comeback).

 & for me racing in some real loaction (atleast realistic tracks) is more fun than racing in some noob world 


btw guys, in PS, can we drift normally (outside drift race) or has EA put a Drift mode. if yeas damn EA

why cant they make a game in which we drift anytime we want?

its possible in even GTR2 , but not in a aracde racer 



			
				nish_higher said:
			
		

> 3.when u turn ur speed reduces automatically-very frequently down to 30-thats just poor


 try - turn off all assists.



			
				xbonez said:
			
		

> that would be because Catch-up must be enabled. in this case, they catch up immediately driving at superhuman speeds. similarly, if u get left waaaaaaay behind, they start driving super-slow. it is to keep the game exciting


 you cant turn off catch-up in career mode.


----------



## nish_higher (Nov 25, 2007)

^ where can i find that option?


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Nov 25, 2007)

someone plz share drift review and videos


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Nov 26, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> @bharath : u ran it at 800x600, 2x AA and everything high on a 7300GT :O i have a X1600 PRO and had to put everything at low-medium to get playable FPS on the demo



well 7300GT is not a bad card dude.. n to top it up i have 2GB ram and a dual core 3.02ghz.. haven faced a prob in any PC game so far atleast


----------



## xbonez (Nov 26, 2007)

^^dude, i too have 2GB ram in dual channel. and X1600Pro is supposed to be comparable with a 7600GT....guess the bottleneck is my procy AMD Athlon 64 3200+


----------



## MasterMinds (Nov 27, 2007)

someone plz post reviews about driftin in PS


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 27, 2007)

can we drift in other race modes?  (out side Drift Races) ?????

someone, c'mon already


----------



## hemant_mathur (Nov 27, 2007)

No we can't


----------



## xbonez (Nov 27, 2007)

^^ maybe with the right tweaks (tyres, traction etc.) we can make the car handle somewhat like it does in drift mode


----------



## desiibond (Nov 27, 2007)

damn. Played Prostreet today. What the hell did EA think. All I see if round tracks and stupid commentaries. This is the worst NFS game. Now, I have to wait another year thinking EA brings back cops and open world to NFS. 

I would rate this 2/10.

Played for 2 hours, removed this and installed NFS:MW again. Let the chase begin : -)

Even NFS:Carbon was hundred times better than this.


----------



## xbonez (Nov 27, 2007)

whoa!! 2/10.......


----------



## desiibond (Nov 28, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> whoa!! 2/10.......


 
Yeah man. I really really miss the cops and the tension that the pursuit challenges bring to the game. Canyon duel was good in Carbon but in PS, everything is bulls**t. It's just plain racing game.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Nov 28, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> ^^dude, i too have 2GB ram in dual channel. and X1600Pro is supposed to be comparable with a 7600GT....guess the bottleneck is my procy AMD Athlon 64 3200+



ya might be.. i gave amd these days.. tho they sound powerfull its not like intel.. the cache in amd needs a drastic improvement.. when intel gives about 8mb cache i dunno why amd cant..


----------



## desiibond (Nov 28, 2007)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> ya might be.. i gave amd these days.. tho they sound powerfull its not like intel.. the cache in amd needs a drastic improvement.. when intel gives about 8mb cache i dunno why amd cant..



To keep their proccy's price low. Increasing the cache means increase in processor's selling price.


----------



## blackleopard92 (Nov 28, 2007)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> ya might be.. i gave amd these days.. tho they sound powerfull its not like intel.. the cache in amd needs a drastic improvement.. when intel gives about 8mb cache i dunno why amd cant..


because they don't need it. Their memory bandwidth is very high due to the fact they have the memory controller on Die itself.
intel needs cache to match memory bandwidth of AMD.


----------



## xbonez (Nov 28, 2007)

actually AMD procys perform very well, particularly in gaming. the thing is mine is a little old (AMD 64 3200+). i want to upgrade too but prob is 939 pin ones aren't available any longer. if i go for an AM2 socket procy, i'll have to upgrade my mobo too.....


----------



## moshel (Nov 28, 2007)

well EA has killed the second of their high selling franchise in november.....Simcity and NFS...

the graphics are just too cartoonish....
the car handling is totally arcadish...
the voice acting and commentary is totally annoying...

its hard to give even 2/10 for this game...as i cant see anything in this game worth giving a positive ranking.


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 28, 2007)

my specs :-  

INTEL CORE 2 DUO E4300  @ 1.8 GHZ
INTEL MB D946GZIS ( 256 MB RAM , DIRECTX 9.0C SUPPORT , PIXEL SHADDER 2.0 )  GMA 3000
1 GB DDR2 RAM
WINDOWS XP SP2

I INSTALLED IT .. 

I CLICKED ON GAME ICON ...GAME STARTS .. WHEN I SELECT CAREER AND ALL IT SHOWS LOADING AND THE I RETURN TO DESKTOP AND GAME GET CLOSED ..

SORRY AGAIN FOR CAPS I AM  NOT WRITING THAT AGAIN IN CAPS OFF............


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 29, 2007)

moshel said:
			
		

> the car handling is totally arcadish...





half of the world is saying that the handling is Part Simulation like & you're saying its Arcadish? 

dunno how you like (i.e. if you) NFS MW 

--------------------

@clmlbx, run it in Vista.

on XP, PS doesnt run on GMA


----------



## desiibond (Nov 29, 2007)

blackleopard92 said:
			
		

> because they don't need it. Their memory bandwidth is very high due to the fact they have the memory controller on Die itself.
> intel needs cache to match memory bandwidth of AMD.



I don't think so. Intel's FSB runs at 1GHz and moreover, it's microarchitecture is too good that they need not stress on having extra cache. It's just that Intel is constantly increasing processor cache generation-by-generation and AMD never ever did that. Even before on-die memory controller (days of pentium2's and3's), Intel had the cache advantage. AMD always keeps the cache to a basic level just to keep the price low.

AFAIK, Intel never compromised on pricing. Their pricing is high when compared to AMD's. This is the reason why they take the liberty of adding more cache to squeeze more from their microprocessor.


----------



## hash!! (Nov 30, 2007)

*R.I.P Need For Speed*

prostreet has to be the crappiest nfs title ever.... i was expecting something uber cool when it was announced, but now that i finally got my hands on it and played it, i think it sucks... the whole thing about the announcer blabbing nonstop, and the weird gameplay makes it such a dumb nonsensical game... no proper storyline to make it interesting...
it kinda reminds me of the sega arcade games... and i think the graphics arent anything extraordinary either... ugh... this was such a letdown...
uninstalled it after the battle machine round... couldnt bear the nonsense...
R.I.P NFS


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: R.I.P Need For Speed*



			
				hash!! said:
			
		

> R.I.P NFS


 +1


----------



## faraaz (Dec 1, 2007)

I just re-installed NFS Porsche Unleashed last night because I was feelin a bit nostalgic...do you guys remember the Car Delivery mission in Zone Industrielle? And the factory driver race in Pyrenees? I've fallen in love with this game all over again...

When will EA learn? Annual releases and shiny graphics does not a good game make!


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 1, 2007)

ya, those delivery missions are awesome.

the Auvergne delivery mission is WOW. gotta dodge 4-5 cops, traffic & deliver the car under 2.33mins. 

& that race with other factory driver is awesome, i hated that Billy noob


----------



## axxo (Dec 1, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> I just re-installed NFS Porsche Unleashed last night because I was feelin a bit nostalgic...do you guys remember the Car Delivery mission in Zone Industrielle? And the factory driver race in Pyrenees? I've fallen in love with this game all over again...
> 
> When will EA learn? Annual releases and shiny graphics does not a good game make!



+1000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## hash!! (Dec 1, 2007)

prostreet doesnt even have shiny graphics... i played this sonic game a while back... Sonic Riders... that seems a lot cooler than prostreet... ea's lost its novelty about nfs... i liked nfsu2, carbon and mw cause they had some storyline, and stacked up races one after the other... simple enough... here toh you gotta go do this then that then something else... bleh... 
sigh... i hope they learn from their dumbness and come up with an nfs title that adds to the whole nfs feel... sigh...


----------



## bkpeerless (Dec 1, 2007)

well  prostree is a crap for true but its not with prostreet nbut with most game ea released this year 
for example fifa 08 looks kike patched version of 07 (other than be a pro bla bla bla)
crysis yith stupid ai.. ea is concentrating on grafix so much that they r forgetting gameplay completely. and they really need to discuss their ideas with people when they make a game.. I wonder what chaos they will make in cricket 08 ha ha ha (


----------



## xbonez (Dec 1, 2007)

^^very true....these days its more like a comp..game developers v/s gfx card manufacturers


----------



## iMav (Dec 1, 2007)

tech2 review has slammed it too  man whats wrong with game developers


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 1, 2007)

NFS ko to EA ne lagbhag duba diya.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 1, 2007)

Pro Street is just boring....

the 1st race itself tells it,EA really disappointed me after playing DiRT .....


----------



## nvidia (Dec 1, 2007)

I installed Pro Street today at 5. 

HORRIBLE experience 

Uninstalled it at 7


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 1, 2007)

Its true......I too ended Pro Street after the 1st race, really *horrible*


----------



## Ambar (Dec 2, 2007)

hey jin dood do u play cs 1.6 maybe i have met u playing cs 1.6 on sm vs or igl server.....me bloodhawk


----------



## SUKHI99 (Dec 4, 2007)

hi! yeah its a boring game than CARBON 'n' MW ! i just finish the first race 'n' uninstalled it ! thinking to install MW black edition i think it is the good than  PS! i was waiting since may when they announce abt it .....but at the result it is a dull game..NO COPS..and many other things


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 4, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> I just re-installed NFS Porsche Unleashed last night because I was feelin a bit nostalgic...do you guys remember the Car Delivery mission in Zone Industrielle? And the factory driver race in Pyrenees? I've fallen in love with this game all over again...
> 
> When will EA learn? Annual releases and shiny graphics does not a good game make!


Ahhh you just awakened those sweet memories  

Let me re-install too.


----------



## nish_higher (Dec 4, 2007)

i'm thinking of writing to EA to stop making foolish games  (pro street,hellgate london,sim city societies)..i dont think there has been some good EA game other than crysis this year.


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 4, 2007)

nish_higher said:
			
		

> i'm thinking of writing to EA to stop making foolish games  (pro street,hellgate london,sim city societies)..i dont think there has been some good EA game other than crysis this year.



Hellgate London: Developed by Flagship Stuidos
Sim City Stories: Maxis (Not sure)
Crysis: By Crytek

EA has only published these games.


----------



## nish_higher (Dec 4, 2007)

but the way the games are previewed makes one think its gonna be a real good game.its only when u play u realise how poor it is.
at least pro street is EA's own title


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 4, 2007)

Yeah you are right.


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 4, 2007)

> I think pro-street was a Gr8 game.


^^The only problem was that I didn't say that^^


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 5, 2007)

*Drive New Cars in NFSPS !*

Aston Martin DB9
Aston Martin DBR9
Audi R8
*Bugatti Veyron 16.4*
Dodge Challenger Concept
Koenigsegg CCX
Lamborghini Gallardo Superleggera
*Lancia Delta Integrale Evo*
*McLaren F1*
Mercedes SL65 AMG
Plymouth Road Runner
Porsche 911 GT3
Porsche 911 GT3 RS
Porsche Carrera GT
Seat Leon Cupra

OMG OMG OMG

McLaren F1 !!!!   


*forum.nfsunlimited.net/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=15413

you need a "memory editor".
As usual, before editing *backup your career files!*


----------



## iMav (Dec 5, 2007)

F1 ... im getting this game asap to hell with the critics .... if its the F1 i want it


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 6, 2007)

*www.nfsunlimited.net/news/nfsprostreet002zu8_sm.jpg *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/nfs_2007-11-27_02-50-21-31.jpg

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/nfs_2007-11-27_02-33-27-85.jpg *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/nfs_2007-11-27_02-40-47-18.jpg

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/nfs_2007-11-27_02-42-43-43.jpg *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/nfs_2007-11-27_02-45-14-04.jpg





*Tutorial for replacing an existing car*



			
				cparty said:
			
		

> The easiest way is to replace an existing car in the carlot by a new code - buy the replaced car - then revert back to the original code. (You can of course simply add the correct line in a free slot.)
> In this example we will replace the Nissan 240sx with the Koenigsegg CCX.
> 
> *0. What you need:*
> ...


source


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 6, 2007)

*NFS : Pro Street*

Just played NFSroStreet,

Graphics are very excellent,decent, superb!   
But why does the car does not turn    
Though good story line,smoke , damage but car is very very difficult to handle  

Very much dissapointed with the handling


----------



## faraaz (Dec 6, 2007)

@Harry Potter: Cars that turn like a graceful bullock cart are EA's idea of realistic handling...go figure!


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 6, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> @Harry Potter: Cars that turn like a graceful bullock cart are EA's idea of realistic handling...go figure!


 Even bullock carts turn fast dont they? seen them on roads they do indeed turn fast 

and why arent there driver animations  ?
When window glass is broken, we can see a *stationary driver who does nothing !
At least in GTA they move hands while steering car though the steering wheel doesnt move !
*Also there is no COCKPIT View since NFS Porshe i think
Why cant we see the driver ?
in MW his face is locked
in Carbon face never shown
in ProStreet face is hidden by a helmet!


----------



## iMav (Dec 6, 2007)

^^ coz ur racing ... have u seen car racing on tv


----------



## xbonez (Dec 6, 2007)

@harry : dude, racers wear helmets even though they're sitting in cars equipped with roll-cages. see WRC...


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 6, 2007)

yeah now i remember 
but even he doesnt remove when he is walking



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> ^^ coz ur racing ... have u seen car racing on tv


we can see a *stationary driver who does nothing *only becoz he is racing


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 6, 2007)

ask that to EA

play NFS PU (5),the driver moves, tilts, takes his hands off steering to change gear.......


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 7, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ask that to EA
> 
> play NFS PU (5),the driver moves, tilts, takes his hands off steering to change gear.......


Graphics not that good, but OK in PU 
I have all NFS titles from I to PS


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 7, 2007)

for its time, it was the TDU+MW


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 7, 2007)

Yes, but i dont think there are racing games out
except ColinMcRae DIRT and NFS Series, TDU , GTR
arent there other game developers who develop Racing Games ?
Since  2 years there are no gr8 racing games. ALL are FPS,RPG etc.etc.
no1 likes to play racing games is it ?

ANY1 completed the game ?


Before players dive into this game, they must be aware of its slow beginning. ProStreet has a tiring, monotonous start that could turn off even the most loyal Need for Speed fanatic. But if have the need to stick around, the race events do speed up to a better, more enjoyable pace. Eventually.


----------



## axxo (Dec 7, 2007)

srs street racing syndicate can be named or the only game that comes close nfs..but they delivered only one didnt went on for series.


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi all!
If you have found NFS ProStreet boring, hard to complete or if u are not satisfied with the car handling, dont worry!

If are able to dominate a few race days, get ur self some handling packs in the garage,change tires, acceleration etc.
and see the magic!

Yes, the handling will then become like any NFS Games, which will bring the intensity later on when u dominate 10 or 20 race days.

ALSO one more tip : Be sure to dominate the race days as it will give u rewards and cash


----------



## desiibond (Dec 10, 2007)

^^^^it's not about competition that I am worried. It's the gameplay. No cops, no open world maps. I buy NFS for these things. If it's just racing, GTR is much better than this. 

Driving Fiat Punto and running away from cops is thousand times thrilling than driving McLaren SLR and racing on a race track.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Dec 10, 2007)

Harry Potter said:
			
		

> Yes, but i dont think there are racing games out
> except ColinMcRae DIRT and NFS Series, TDU , GTR
> arent there other game developers who develop Racing Games ?
> Since  2 years there are no gr8 racing games. ALL are FPS,RPG etc.etc.
> ...


*Burnout* my friend is what you need .

I Seriously recommend you play Burnout Revenge or Burnout Dominator and enjoy pure racing fun  .


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 10, 2007)

I thought Burnout is not for PC?
is it a console only version?


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Dec 10, 2007)

well Burnout Revenge and Dominator are Console only i suppose .

But Burnout 3: Takedown is available on Both PC and Consoles , give it a try .


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 10, 2007)

^Burnout 3: Takedown is available on consoles only.


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 10, 2007)

Which means that Burnout is not for PC?



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ask that to EA
> 
> play NFS PU (5),the driver moves, tilts, takes his hands off steering to change gear.......


 Same in TDU and in test drive unlimited the driver speaks, changes clothes and goggle, driver moves, tilts, takes his hands off steering to change gear,
*Opens and close Glass windows *


----------



## moshel (Dec 10, 2007)

Harry Potter said:
			
		

> Which means that Burnout is not for PC?
> 
> Same in TDU and in test drive unlimited the driver speaks, changes clothes and goggle, driver moves, tilts, takes his hands off steering to change gear,
> *Opens and close Glass windows *



yeah TDU is a really good looking game with all these added features.....way better than pro-street...

i recommend that everyone shud check out test drive unlimited....atleast for the beauty of the game. The cars are really well designed...with all the cars in the game having the Original dashboard design (original as in the same as their real life counterpart)..
the game is totally endless....almost 1000 miles of Hawaiin island road, with mountains, bridges, plains, beaches etc....although at some point u wud think that it is pointless as it has no story...u just win races, win money, buy new car, give lift to models and then buy new clothes with the tickets they give....buy new houses....etc

oh btw there are a few 2 wheelers too.


----------



## shantanu (Dec 11, 2007)

hey guys  ! i am late to say, but isnt that NFS PRO street sux.. i think i wasted my money  . the handling is pretty bad as i think..


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 11, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> hey guys ! i think i wasted my money  . the handling is pretty bad as i think..



Yes, i thought that handling is very bad
but now i have improved the handling to make it as good as MW 

the steps are :
Start a new career
1. Dominate 8-9 Race Days
2. go to garage , buy the highest handling part (most expensive ) 
3. get some good tires too
4. Enjoy the new handling !


btw, about 95% cars are locked in beginning


----------



## iMav (Dec 11, 2007)

a read a review which said that another bad about ps is that everything is costly and very monotonous to earn


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 11, 2007)

Will try out the full version today...... lets see how i feel about it


----------



## nish_higher (Dec 11, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> a read a review which said that another bad about ps is that everything is costly and very monotonous to earn



yeah and you need to dominate the races to get some free stuff.only winning does not help.


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 13, 2007)

Hmmmm.......... its really different from the other nfs games. Missing the cop chases the most , secondly missing all those free roams in the city. the game looks like more of a simulation kind( though i have never tried any simulation games). Still playing...lets see how it ends


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Dec 13, 2007)

evry1 forgot the big ques. ::: which model leads the race till now i.e Brook Burke   ( UG II )  , Josie Maran ( MW ) ,Emmanuel Vaugier ( Carbon ) ,  Krystal Forscutt or Sayako Ohashi ( PS ) ?


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 14, 2007)

dominating is easy.......... became drag king in no time.........


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Dec 14, 2007)

Just want to know What is requirements of this game to RUN

I can run need for speed MOST WANTED without any problem on mine computer .

and how much is total GB of DVD . and how much hard disk space required .
i want this game . i want to try demo alteast.


----------



## shantanu (Dec 14, 2007)

Digit DEc. came out with the DEMO and i guess all comp. magazines did.. buy anyone of em..

i played a lil-bit more.. and i think it is really boring to play this game.. the guy who speaks in the background repeats the same stuff everytime.. no AI was put on there.. even the GFX are not so great as shown in Movies..


----------



## xbonez (Dec 15, 2007)

BlackBerry7100g said:
			
		

> evry1 forgot the big ques. ::: which model leads the race till now i.e Brook Burke   ( UG II )  , Josie Maran ( MW ) ,Emmanuel Vaugier ( Carbon ) ,  Krystal Forscutt or Sayako Ohashi ( PS ) ?



undoubtedly Josie Maran


----------



## techno_funky (Dec 15, 2007)

Daymn!!! Man o Man ... the Handling tougher than a Bullock Cart .... I want my 999 rs bhack! .... no ... wait I should give it time .. lets see .


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 15, 2007)

The unwanted cr@ppy effects are gone fro Carbon like: 
motion blur[Newton law of Motion: Where there is motion-there shud be blur] 
reflections[even the tarred road is more smoother than glass]
Light trails[like a cam with 1min exposure]

Its cool of looks.....plain vanilla GFX but gr8. But even the very first race was too dissapointing with bull sh1t handling. We have to stop the car first, then steer, nd start the car WTH? 
And nyway we'll win the race as the oponents are even more dumb[than EA guys].

Nyway i think if the game a hit: itll only be due to gfx. Its very light on most systems, even onboard gfx can handle them.


----------



## Faun (Dec 15, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> undoubtedly Josie Maran


*farm3.static.flickr.com/2018/2107306750_134e5f27e5_o.png
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2374/2107304572_b5f0b2191d_o.png


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 15, 2007)

Will the game run on intel onboard 950????????? It runs pretty well on ati n nvidia onboard..... but wat about intel onboard?????


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 15, 2007)

Carbon doesnt run on GMA9xx series, so i guess PS wont either.

they both run on GMA X3000 tho. (SM3 thingy)


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 15, 2007)

thanks for the clarification..... but then my ati onboard has shader model 2.0 .... then how come bot carbon n ps run on my sytem


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 15, 2007)

dunno.

maybe GMA 9xx is not optimised for gaming.


----------



## SUKHI99 (Dec 16, 2007)

codename_romeo said:
			
		

> thanks for the clarification..... but then my ati onboard has shader model 2.0 .... then how come bot carbon n ps run on my sytem


dude i hv board as u but its D101GGC 'n'carbon runs fine but problem with PS
no graphics card here 'n' 512 RAM DDR


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 16, 2007)

I think GMA 9XX dun haf hardware transform nd lighting thing.


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 16, 2007)

SUKHI99 said:
			
		

> dude i hv board as u but its D101GGC 'n'carbon runs fine but problem with PS
> no graphics card here 'n' 512 RAM DDR



wat problem are u exactly facing?????? coz wid one gig of ram  n my onboard thing i can run it fine


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 16, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> I think GMA 9XX dun haf hardware transform nd lighting thing.


 yup. it doesnt.


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Dec 18, 2007)

I installed the demo version
when i click the exe file i see blank screen for 2-3 seconds and again the desktop
the game is not loading why

i can play nfs most wanted comfortably



			
				SUKHI99 said:
			
		

> dude i hv board as u but its D101GGC 'n'carbon runs fine but problem with PS
> no graphics card here 'n' 512 RAM DDR



What is PS 
and  D101GGC  .which board is this intel or which and can u tell full name of board with confirgution please

if i upgrade to GMA3000 or GMA latest one can i run carbon and pro street


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 20, 2007)

PS- Pro Street
for my config see my signature..... but don even try to go in for that...... its nearly an outdated config....... n everyday it needs upgradation


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Dec 22, 2007)

no answer till  now

I installed the demo version
when i click the exe file i see blank screen for 2-3 seconds and again the desktop
the game is not loading why

i can play nfs most wanted comfortably


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 22, 2007)

^wat gfx. (card/onboard) you have?

in case of onboard-
if its GMA 9xx series, then this game will NOT run.

better buy a gfx. card , like XFX 8600GT, it costs around Rs.6000/-


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 22, 2007)

*ProStreet PC Patch Out*

The PC patch is now available for download and at a whopping *220MB* it contains the *LAN mode* and it seems also booster pack items including two *new tracks (Tokyo Speedway and the Porsche Test Track)* and several *new cars*, including Audi R8, Aston Martin DBR9, Bugatti Veyron, Honda S2000, Koenigsegg CCX, McLaren F1, Plymouth Road Runner and SEAT Leon Cupra.

No official release not have been released yet, but as as we get our hands on them, we'll post the complete changelog.

Download it from the official site:
*largedownloads.ea.com/pub/patches/NFS/pro_street/

{*size = 220MB *}


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 23, 2007)

-----------------
any1 d/led this update?


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Dec 23, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ^wat gfx. (card/onboard) you have?
> 
> in case of onboard-
> if its GMA 9xx series, then this game will NOT run.
> ...




i have 915 board.
will upgrading to 3000 or 3500 board will run the game.

and do i need to replace processor also. 
i ahve 3.0 pentium processor.


----------



## Tanmay (Dec 23, 2007)

AMITAGARWAL02 said:
			
		

> i have 915 board.
> will upgrading to 3000 or 3500 board will run the game.
> 
> and do i need to replace processor also.
> i ahve 3.0 pentium processor.



No way bro ! The X3000 is the Worst Ever Graphics ! Get a 8600Gt Graphics Card instead. It costs just 5500rs !


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 23, 2007)

A dedicated card is always better than an integrated one.....( even if the dedicated card is a 6200TC )


----------



## xbonez (Dec 23, 2007)

integrated gfx cards just don't fit the bill.....not even for the most casual gamer


----------



## Faun (Dec 23, 2007)

Tanmay said:
			
		

> No way bro ! The X3000 is the Worst Ever Graphics ! Get a 8600Gt Graphics Card instead. It costs just 5500rs !



dude X3000 is the best ever integrated graphics card, pawns 6600 GT 256MB


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 23, 2007)

^True



Clock speed 667MHz ;
Vertex shader model : 3.0
Pixel Shader model : 3
Peak memory bandwidth (GB/s) :12.8 GB/s

read its details here *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_GMA#Table_of_GMA_graphics_cores_and_chipsets



it even plays Crysis


----------



## xbonez (Dec 23, 2007)

what about nvidia 6150? i though it was quite gud but it can't be comapred to even the 6200 i guess, let alnoe the X3000


----------



## Faun (Dec 23, 2007)

i played S.T.A.L.K.E.R on this rig

E6300 2MB L2
DG965RY
1 GB 533MHz Transcend
256 MB(shared) X3000 core

Played at 800x600 with all settings on high (static lighting).
With new drivers the game runs a lot smoother at 1024x768.

Can play NFS MW at 1024x768 with high settings

Havent tried NFS PS (and dont even like to try it).

Its all about the optimized drivers, cuz intel is not a mainstream graphics card manufacturer, so the wait is more in between optimized driver release.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 23, 2007)

Can nyone post the 3D Marks of 03 nd 05 for X3000?
Many guys in here locally are confused which mobo they wanna go for....due to this. Confusion is x3000, 6100/6150, X1250, 7050.
ill post those scores from x1250. plz help guys


----------



## Faun (Dec 23, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> Can nyone post the 3D Marks of 03 nd 05 for X3000?
> Many guys in here locally are confused which mobo they wanna go for....due to this. Confusion is x3000, 6100/6150, X1250, 7050.
> ill post those scores from x1250. plz help guys


 check here:
*xtreview.com/addcomment-id-3552-view-integrated-graphic-chipset-performance-benchmark.html

Its an old review.
X3000 really shines at some instances, drivers are much improved now.

check here intel's blog:
*blogs.intel.com/technology/2007/08/gaming_on_integrated_graphics.php#more

more:
*forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=190168&page=4

that should be nuff to decide for.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 23, 2007)

guys, anything relatd to GMA X3000, discuss it here - Good news for Intel G965 Users who use integrated graphics

& for the list of the games that run (& benchmarks), go thru the thread.


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 23, 2007)

hey I can not play this game 

I have intel d946gzis


gma 3000

black screen and back to desktop


----------



## Faun (Dec 23, 2007)

clmlbx said:
			
		

> hey I can not play this game
> 
> I have intel d946gzis
> 
> ...


thats supposed to be "X3000"

an X in front of 3000.

Urs is bare 3000, its a downgraded version of X3000.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 23, 2007)

^not ever downgraded kindof stripped off everything version.lol.

Forget PS it couldn't even run carbon on my system and in far cry everything is blue(blue water is ok but blue mountains sux)


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 24, 2007)

^^  hey I can run carbon on it and played toooo


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Dec 25, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ^True
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so i can play nfs ps smooth if i upgrade to 3000x  or 3100x motherboard.


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Dec 25, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ^True
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so i can play nfs ps smooth if i upgrade to 3000x  or 3100x motherboard.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 25, 2007)

not smoothly, there'll be frequent lags.

but amit, upgrading to gma x3000 means changing your motherboard.

so instead of investing 5-6k on a m/b , better put that money on xfx 8600gt gfx. card (price = ~6k).


----------

